# *Gummies~ using Northern Lights Flower



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

First Batch
11g off my homegrown waterfarm Northern Lights
Cured for a month.

grind and the decarb for 25 min at 250 degrees


After that add 1/2 teaspoon (or 2.5 mls)
Of sunflower Liquid lecithin and 1/4 cup melted Coconut Oil.
I used a Pyrex measuring cup with tinfoil as a cover . Putting that into a water bath (used the metal bowl for the bath that I decarbed the ganja in) and Placed back in the oven still at 250 degrees and cook for 2 hours.
take out and stir after an hour into it.


To be continued.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

After 2 hours in the oven at 250 degrees I poured the THC infused oil through cheesecloth and a strainer and squeezed out close to 1/4 cup. 

Next, in a small saucepan, I put 
3/4 cup r/o water on Medium high on the burner and added two .25 oz packs unflavored gelatin for a total of 1/2 oz.
Start stirring and don’t stop.
Add the Jello. I used approximately .3 oz of a 6. oz sugar free Cherry flavor. Bring to boil 
Whisk.....

Spray the gummie molds with cooking spray so the gummies won’t stick inside the mold. 
Keep on med high heat for 5 min and then start to use the dropper and slowly suck up the hot mixture into the individual gummies in the mold. 

It helps if you have someone stir the mix while you make the gummies.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 2, 2020)

Why do you decarb it twice? Not being critical just curious if it is necessary. Thank you, Looks like a great recipe.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

Into the fridge for an hour. 

Using a tch dose calculator I figured I could make 106 gummies @14 mg each strength . 
But...
The end result is actually 53 gummies. So that should be 28 mg each . 

So next time if I want to make 106 gummies @ 14 mg strength I will need to add 1/2 cup coconut oil and 3/4 cup water. 

Things I would also do differently. 
Use a non-stick pan . 
The very last bit of the mixture was not well blended and had quite a bit of separation so my last three gummies on the mold should be Discarded.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Why do you decarb it twice? Not being critical just curious if it is necessary. Thank you, Looks like a great recipe.


I only decarbed it once 25 min at 250 degrees. Then I mixed it with the coconut oil and sunflower lecithin.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 2, 2020)

This is actually decarbing 2 times. This is what has confused me. It looks like you could start with the step where you add the oil and lecithin. 

"grind and the decarb for 25 min at 250 degrees"

"Placed back in the oven still at 250 degrees and cook for 2 hours"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

tslonige said:


> This is actually decarbing 2 times. This is what has confused me. It looks like you could start with the step where you add the oil and lecithin.
> 
> "grind and the decarb for 25 min at 250 degrees"
> 
> "Placed back in the oven still at 250 degrees and cook for 2 hours"


Ok, thanks.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 2, 2020)

How long of a shelf life do you get? I see some people add a mold inhibitor also.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

tslonige said:


> How long of a shelf life do you get? I see some people add a mold inhibitor also.


I don’t know . This is my first time making gummies. I have a lot to learn. I am going to keep these in the fridge after 2-3 days room temperature in an air tight glass container. 

They popped out of the mold great but the jello separated from the oil .
It might be because I used a generic brand unflavored gelatin or because the jello was sugar free. I am going to change both of those next time. I also need to somehow mix the oil and water much better I guess.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2020)

I might use this squeeze bottle next time as well.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2020)

Theyll last months in the freezer. I would put them directly in the fridge and skip the airtight container at room temp. The only time I had issues with mold was while they were in a sandwich bag, at room temp during Summer.


----------



## Windwalker37 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice job man even if they are funky did you try them? How did it taste? Still get you blasted right?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2020)

Windwalker37 said:


> Nice job man even if they are funky did you try them? How did it taste? Still get you blasted right?


Tastes amazing and very potent. I was tripping and had intense mental fragmentation . Hit me like a hammer and complete rocked my world. 
Such a clean natural buzz. Got
Me tripping for 4 hours. 

A bit too strong , so next batch I’m cutting the dose in half . And my decarb method im going to change to 240 degrees at 45 minutes although this last one worked a charm. I ordered an oven temperature gauge to make sure I’m hitting 240 degrees and no more. 

I have to also stir on low for as long as possible without it drying up . 10- 15 minutes instead of the 5-7 in this batch.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 5, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tastes amazing and very potent. I was tripping and had intense mental fragmentation . Hit me like a hammer and complete rocked my world.
> Such a clean natural buzz. Got
> Me tripping for 4 hours.
> 
> ...


I did a lot of reading after this and made a batch of oil in a distiller to check potency without decarbing first. I reverse my opinion and agree with you to decarb the weed 240 for 40 minutes before creating the oil. It does decarb in the process but only about 35% effective activating the THC and CBD. By the way I think the gummies look awesome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2020)

tslonige said:


> I did a lot of reading after this and made a batch of oil in a distiller to check potency without decarbing first. I reverse my opinion and agree with you to decarb the weed 240 for 40 minutes before creating the oil. It does decarb in the process but only about 35% effective activating the THC and CBD. By the way I think the gummies look awesome


One other thing I learned was to add the sunflower lecithin in while stirring the jello and infused oil together. Not before the 2 hour infusion. This I believe will help with the binding process better.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One other thing I learned was to add the sunflower lecithin in while stirring the jello and infused oil together. Not before the 2 hour infusion. This I believe will help with the binding process better.


I also found adding 1/4 tsp citric acid will lengthen the shelf life and if you shake in a bag, the gummies, with a pinch of corn starch they won't be sticky.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

This is a very helpful thread. I didn't think I'd ever get on board with edibles after having a really bad experience with them but I love the idea of micro doses for myself and loved ones.
I have some slabs of BHO I'd like to use. I don't do enough dabs to justify keepings so much and I've already traded a 20gr slab for a pair of cross country skis (like I need another pair, lol). Edibles just seems like the way to go.
I want to use infused butter for caramels and the BHO for gummies.

I've gotta do some more research but just seeing the pics here inspires me to get off my butt and get it done already.
@CoB_nUt posted some cool pics of edibles awhile back too. I think there was a recipe for sour gummies coated with coarse sugar. They looked cool AF.
And @BigHornBuds posted a recipe with orange juice?
But Metas caramel post sold me on the idea.

This process makes me feel like a newb again


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 6, 2020)

@Tangerine_ I did post some gummies and a recipe _I think._I can't recall what thread it was in tho lol. Could be Chuckers. Citric acid was used for the sour gummies.Baking isle @WALLY World,granular not powdered.
Dr. A.T. has a nice technique & recipe here. The one I use is a bit more specific with temps. I also use concentrate now instead of flower. I can dose/titrate better knowing how much goodness I'm working with.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 6, 2020)

Citric acid






Amazon.com: Citric Acid 8 oz. 100% Pure Food Grade, Kosher, Non-GMO, for Cooking, Baking, Cleaning, Bath Bomb and Soap Making.: Health & Personal Care


Buy Citric Acid 8 oz. 100% Pure Food Grade, Kosher, Non-GMO, for Cooking, Baking, Cleaning, Bath Bomb and Soap Making. on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com





Molds



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0798HX8KR/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?smid=A3HVW7AVV05T08&psc=1


----------



## Gond00s (Feb 6, 2020)

ive seen a person making 1x1 inch gummie sheets they look like starbust and wow do they look tasty been wanting to see how she made them kinda wanna make them for myself your gummies look bomb to


----------



## tslonige (Feb 7, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t know . This is my first time making gummies. I have a lot to learn. I am going to keep these in the fridge after 2-3 days room temperature in an air tight glass container.
> 
> They popped out of the mold great but the jello separated from the oil .
> It might be because I used a generic brand unflavored gelatin or because the jello was sugar free. I am going to change both of those next time. I also need to somehow mix the oil and water much better I guess.
> View attachment 4470505


I found an ingredient used to keep the oil from separating, Guar Gum. If we keep going we may perfect this completely, lol






Amazon.com: Judee's Guar Gum Powder Gluten Free (5 Oz)- USA Packaged & Filled - Great for Low-Carb, Keto, & Ice Cream Recipes - Dedicated Gluten & Nut Free Facility : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: Judee's Guar Gum Powder Gluten Free (5 Oz)- USA Packaged & Filled - Great for Low-Carb, Keto, & Ice Cream Recipes - Dedicated Gluten & Nut Free Facility : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## Nizza (Feb 7, 2020)

your gummies look dank!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Citric acid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you get the molds , fill them with water and see how much it measured. My molds are exactly a 1/4 cup. That should help you in your recipe calculations.


tslonige said:


> I found an ingredient used to keep the oil from separating, Guar Gum. If we keep going we may perfect this completely, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting. But not sure that I want the bulk and it talks about bread not a jello Or oil combo. If you do use it Please Please post results. I’m gonna try adding the sunflower lecithin and heat longer with a 15 min mix before I pour the mold first to see if that works. 


Nizza said:


> your gummies look dank!


Oh they are. High quality organic home grown are the best!


----------



## tslonige (Feb 7, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When you get the molds , fill them with water and see how much it measured. My molds are exactly a 1/4 cup. That should help you in your recipe calculations.
> 
> interesting. But not sure that I want the bulk and it talks about bread not a jello Or oil combo. If you do use it Please Please post results. I’m gonna try adding the sunflower lecithin and heat longer with a 15 min mix before I pour the mold first to see if that works.
> 
> Oh they are. High quality organic home grown are the best!


It only calls for 1/4 tsp of Guar Gum, so it is minimal


----------



## tslonige (Feb 7, 2020)

These gummy makers all use Guar Gum as a binder between the oil and gelatin. I am going to make some this weekend so I will let u know.





__





Gramdad's Gummies Sour A.F Bears | West Coast Green Win







www.westcoastgreen1.com













Buy CBD Gummies Canada & CBD Oil Canada - Best CBD Edibles Canada


Buy the best, lab tested, CBD Gummies Canada - Hemp Gummies - CBD Oil Canada. Best CBD Edibles Online Toronto - Canada | Your one stop shop for a wide variety of CBD Gummies, Delta 8 THC Gummies, & Delta 8 THC Oil online Toronto - Canada.




happybears.ca













Stoney Patch Sour CBD Gummy 1000mg | Buy Online Now


✅ Buy Stoney Patch Sour Gummies. There is 1,000 MG of Full Spectrum CBD Oil in each pack. Enjoy the strongest CBD infused gummy bears.




miamirave.com


----------



## tslonige (Feb 15, 2020)

I have been messing with recipes and this one works perfect. No separation, of oil and water, nice and chewy, will become harder if left out like Haribo Gold-Bears. I made green apple bears


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 15, 2020)

You guys are insanely stoned. Thanks for the ideas. The more I eat.... The hungrier I get. Props.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 15, 2020)

Seriously have friends undergoing chemo. They can't eat and love gummies. If not? I love gummies.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 15, 2020)

tslonige said:


> I have been messing with recipes and this one works perfect. No separation, of oil and water, nice and chewy, will become harder if left out like Haribo Gold-Bears. I made green apple bears


Nicely done!! Your gummy bears look so good! 
Thank you for all the help. I will follow your recipe. Do you have a special recipe to make the infused oil?


----------



## tslonige (Feb 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nicely done!! Your gummy bears look so good!
> Thank you for all the help. I will follow your recipe. Do you have a special recipe to make the infused oil?


How I make the hash oil, or how I mix the hash oil with the gummy recipe or how I make oil for tinctures?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2020)

tslonige said:


> How I make the hash oil, or how I mix the hash oil with the gummy recipe or how I make oil for tinctures?


Actually you have peaked my interest in all of what you do!
but I don’t want to hassle you if it’s too much trouble.I appreciate your participation and help with the gummies.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Actually you have peaked my interest in all of what you do!
> but I don’t want to hassle you if it’s too much trouble.I appreciate your participation and help with the gummies.


It is no hassle, I use this potency calculator to figure for, hash oil, oil tinctures and gummy bears.






Free Edibles Dosage Calculator | #site_title


Get FREE lifetime access to our Edibles Dosage Calculator and a FREE class on using the THC Dosage Calculator, CBD Dosage Calculator and more!




wakeandbake.co


----------



## tslonige (Feb 16, 2020)

This is exactly how I make the hash oil with the exception I decarb the weed, 240 degrees for 40 minutes, before I start the first step with freezing the weed. I bought the water distiller off Ebay for under $80, it makes the process practically full proof.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 16, 2020)

I follow the gummy recipe I posted exactly. I don't think I said but I mixed all of the dry stuff together in a bowl before I added it to the hash oil, water, lecithin and coconut oil


----------



## tslonige (Feb 16, 2020)

My oil tincture recipe is: It will keep for over 1 year and will stay liquid at room temp, no need to refrigerate
1 or 2g of hash oil depending how strong I want to make it, using the dosing calculator
1/3 cup unrefined pure coconut oil, the one that gets hard
1/3 cup Hemp seed oil
1/3 cup MCT oil
1 tsp soy lecithin


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 17, 2020)

This is a great thread. I'm gonna have to make some gummies.


----------



## tslonige (Feb 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nicely done!! Your gummy bears look so good!
> Thank you for all the help. I will follow your recipe. Do you have a special recipe to make the infused oil?


If you have any questions or suggestions ask or tell away, lol I'm always open to improvement.


----------



## piratebug (Feb 20, 2020)

I use alcohol tunicate, as its truly the best way to infuse cannabis into water based mixes, especial for mixes like gummies and lolipops! Why, cause when you get done, the alcohol is completely burned off, so your gummies taste just like real gummies without even tasting a hint of cannabis.

Here is my quick recipe... (makes 105 - 1 inch gummies)

Can Leave Them Out, They Don't Need Refrigerating, No Melt Gummies...

1 (6oz box) of jello, whatever flavor you like
2 packages of knox plain gelatin (7grm packets)
1/2 teaspoon (critic acid or ball fruit & fresh)
1/4 teaspoon of cream of tartar
1/3 cup of light corn syrup
1/3 cup of distilled water
5 tablespoons, alcohol tunicate
1, 3 - 4 quart stove-top cooking pan
1 small bowl
1 small whisk

1. Mix all dry ingredients into a small bowl, (flavored jello, plain gelatin, critic acid, cream of tartar), use a small whisk to mix them all together...

2. place you 3 - 4 quart stove-top cooking pan on a small burner on your stove. set it to "MED", pour the light corn syrup and water into that pan. let it come up to a boil, once it is boiling, pour the alcohol tunicate into that pan. Now begin whisking the mixture. cook the mixture for exactly 4 minutes while continually whisking the mix. Now pour in your dry mix and cook for exactly 4 minutes while continually whisking the mix. Now stop whisking and let the mix bloom up for 10 seconds, then remove the pan from the burner, place on another burner and begin whisking the mix again for exactly 2 minutes. Then place the pan back onto the other burner that is on "MED", and let it sit there until to begins blooming upward again. Then remove it from the burner and place it on a warming rack. after take you whisk one last time ans whisk it for 30 seconds, then fill your mold with your gummy mix.

After...

1. Let molds sit out for 1/2 hour, then place in your refrigerator for another 1/2 hour.
2. After, remove gummies from molds and place them upside down on wax paper for 24 hours. Then flip them over and let them sit out right side up for another 24 hours. Then package or jar them up!

Other Notes....

1. before filling molds, spray molds with cooking spray.


Alcohol Tunicate... (makes 8 oz of tunicate)

Chop 1 zip of nice buds, or use 1 1/2 zip of finely trimmed trim. on a foil lined cookie sheet place your chopped bud or finely trimmed trim. Preheat your oven to 245F, and cook your chopped bud or finely trimmed trim for 22 minutes. After place your decarbonated chopped bud or finely trimmed trim into a 1 quart mason jar, then add 10 ounces of ever clear, either 151 or 195 proof, and place that into your freezer for 1 hour! After strain mix through "4 layers of cheese cloth", squeeze it out! Then place your alcohol tunicate into the freezer for another 1 hour. Then strain that mix through 2 unbleached coffee filters. Then place your alcohol tunicate into your freezer until you are ready to use it. An 8 ounce jar of alcohol tunicate can make 1220 - 1240 gummies, if you use 5 tablespoons of alcohol tunicate for each gummy bear mix! These come out containing 250mg to 320mg of cannabis in each gummy, yep they are pretty potent, happy me!


----------



## tslonige (Feb 20, 2020)

piratebug said:


> I use alcohol tunicate, as its truly the best way to infuse cannabis into water based mixes, especial for mixes like gummies and lolipops! Why, cause when you get done, the alcohol is completely burned off, so your gummies taste just like real gummies without even tasting a hint of cannabis.
> 
> Here is my quick recipe... (makes 105 - 1 inch gummies)
> 
> ...


Ok, love how your gummies look. I need help working through the math so I know the strength.
8 ounces of everclear is 1/2 cup
1 zip of bud is 28g
105 gummies finished product
Assuming the THC of your bud is 20% and you are going to end up with 8 oz infused with 28g, (1oz) of bud when finished.
You will have 8oz containing 5600mg of THC total.
Each tsp will contain 233.33mg of THC or 3tsp per tbls = 15tsp in the recipe
Each ounce = 2tbls or rather 16tbls in the 8oz of tunicate. If you use 5tbls in each recipe that is good for 3 batches or 315 gummies.
Based on the calculator each gummy is 35mg of THC
Is there a typo in your post or am I screwed up in my thinking? Wouldn't be the first time. lol


----------



## piratebug (Feb 21, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Ok, love how your gummies look. I need help working through the math so I know the strength.
> 8 ounces of everclear is 1/2 cup
> 1 zip of bud is 28g
> 105 gummies finished product
> ...


8 ounces of liquid is (1 cup) not a (1/2 cup). Anyway... a tablespoon contains roughly 14.79 ml, so my math looks like this...

1. 14.79 ml x 5 (tablespoons of alcohol tunicate) = roughly 74 ml of alcohol tunicate...

Now, to find out the true (amount = (weight)) of (cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids]) that is contained within your alcohol tunicate, you need to do a "burn down test", (you need to take 1mL of your alcohol tunicate and remove all the alcohol from it, then weigh whatever cannabis you have left. So, for example.... if 1 ml of alcohol tunicate contained 440mg (cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids]) the math would then look like so...

2. 74 mL (of alcohol tunicate) x 440mg (cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids]) = 32560mg (total cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids] is contained in 5 tablespoons of my example alcohol tunicate)

So... if I now made 105 gummies using 3 x 35 1" molds, my math would be like so...

3. 32560mg (the total amount of (cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids]) found in 5 tablespoons of my example alcohol tunicate) / 105 (the total number of gummy bears I made using 5 tablespoons of my example alcohol tunicate) = roughly 310mg < (so each of my 105 gummies will have that much (cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids]) contained within it).

Then finally, if the thc contents in your weed has been lab tested, and it comes in at 20% thc, then each gummy would contain roughly....

310mg, (that is how much (cannabis = mycerne terpenes, thc, [cannabinoids]) that are contained in a single gummy) - 20%, (that is the percentage of THC that your weed contains) = 62mg (of thc is within a single gummy)

totals.... (a single gummy contains)

62mg (thc)
248mg (mycerne terpenes, and other cannabinoids)


----------



## tslonige (Feb 21, 2020)

piratebug said:


> 8 ounces of liquid is (1 cup) not a (1/2 cup). Anyway... a tablespoon contains roughly 14.79 ml, so my math looks like this...
> 
> 1. 14.79 ml x 5 (tablespoons of alcohol tunicate) = roughly 74 ml of alcohol tunicate...
> 
> ...


Ok, see I am screwed up. lol First I only used 1/2 cup and then mixed up ml and mg. Thank you
Second, have you ever used lecithin in the recipe?


----------



## piratebug (Feb 22, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Ok, see I am screwed up. lol First I only used 1/2 cup and then mixed up ml and mg. Thank you
> Second, have you ever used lecithin in the recipe?


When people use Lecithin in their recipes, it is mostly used as a flavor protector! But I don't use it because it has been labeled as a probable human carcinogen by the WHO. Anyhow, pretty much all of the "food grade lecithin" that is available to consumers is derived from "soy", (ie; soybeans). Which is kind of bad because any soybeans that will be used to create "Soy Lecithin" will have been "genetically modified (GMO)" and the company that was in charge of creating those "genetically modified soybeans" to make "Soy Lecithin" is the same company, {ie; Monstantoes) that brought us all those awful cancer causing food additives like (scarin, and aspartame) and the herbicide (Glyphosate). So, because I don't trust "Monstantoes", I simply refuse to use any kind of Lecithin in my recipes. But just so you understand, me telling you that, isn't me saying all Lecithins' are bad, because that truly isn't the case, as "sunflower seeds" used to make "Sunflower Lecithin" are never "genetically modified" to make "Sunflower Lecithin". But you have to be very careful when you buy "Lecithin", because its usually is under-labeled... most food related products that list "Lecithin" as a active ingredient will only list it as "Lecithin", and not include how it was actual derived, (ie; Soybean [BAD, (GMO)], Sunflower [GOOD, (NON-GMO)])! But as of March 1st, 2017 in the U.S. of A, any food product that contains "Lecithin" must now clearly state how it was derived!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2020)

HELLO!

Its been a while but i am gearing up to make my second batch of NL Gummies.
This time hopefully nailing it !

I sorted the remainder of my NL stash and put aside my smallest buds for my gummies.

I ordered some Anthonys Organic Guar Gum to help with the binding process.
That and an addition of citric acid and light corn syrup will be my new ingredients.

i have 29 grams of small buds from my stash to use but for 2 molding trays of 106 gummy bears I will just use 10 grams.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2020)

Dose calculator 








Edible dosage calculator | Cannabutter | Weed for edibles


How much weed for edibles? How to make edibles? This edible dosage calculator will help you to cook and dose cannabis edibles. We show you all of the steps to make your edibles.




www.howtoedibles.com


----------



## tslonige (May 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dose calculator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u ever get the chance get an electric water distiller to make hash oil concentrate. It will make your life a lot easier. They can be bought for under $100. It uses 190 proof alcohol but recovers 90% of it so u re-use it over and over


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2020)

tslonige said:


> If u ever get the chance get an electric water distiller to make hash oil concentrate. It will make your life a lot easier. They can be bought for under $100. It uses 190 proof alcohol but recovers 90% of it so u re-use it over and over


I saw that video and no ways . To combustible for me.
I know my limitations .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

Today is the day I am making the Gummys . Round 2

I am decarbing 10 grams of NL.
I weighed 10 grams in Nugs before I ground it up.

I need to weigh it again after I decarb it.

I was not very specific with my decarb method when I did my first batch so I need to add some comments here about the decarb process.

I have seen a lot of people decarb using a cookie sheet . I use this round metal bowl. I couldn’t remember if I covered it with tin foil last time but about 10 minutes into cooking i decided to put it on. The reason I think I put it on last time was the smell. Having the tinfoil cover will help with the odor.
you get a strong odor from decarbing.

I am using the temp gauge and it helps a lot. I should have preheated the oven for an hour before I put the weed in because the temp gauge was fluctuating so much .
at 240 it was 250. Then it went down to 230 so I bumped it up to 250 and then it went up to 275 so I adjusted it down to 235 and it seems steady now for 10 minutes. Watch the gauge .

last
Time I decarbed at 250 for 20
Minutes.
this time 250 for 40 minutes. I hope these temp fluctuations not be a problem.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

Next I melted the coconut oil

I took some spoonfuls of it and melted in the Pyrex measuring cup so that I had 1/2 cup melted oil . Last time I only used 1/4 cup melted oil.
And I did NOT add any sunflower liquid lecithin this time at this point. I will mix it later on the stove. 

Mix the decarb weed with the melted oil and cover it up with tin foil. Place it in a water bath and 
2 hours at 250 degrees to make the canna oil . 

So far....
10 grams decarb Northern Lights
(250 degrees for 40 min covered with tin foil )
 1/2 melted coconut oil mix it with the decarb weed cover it with tinfoil and place in a water bath at 250 degrees for 2 hours to make the canna oil.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

Preparing for the next step.
mix together the dry ingredients.

The entire jello box
With 3 of the 4 packs of unflavored gelatin and 1 tsp of citric acid and 1/2 tsp guar gum.
Set aside .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

Here is the rest of what I’m using. 

this time a non stick pan to mix in.
2 choices of droppers .

when the canna oil is done cooking I will filter it through the cheese cloth.

the non stick sauce pan on med heat add the
Canna oil, 2 tbsp light corn syrup, 1/2 tsp sunflower liquid lecithin, 1/2 cup cold water .

the bears are so cute !


----------



## Sleez (May 30, 2020)

If you wanna make gummies the right


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

Stirring now!
I have an electric stove top and keeping it at level 2 which is pretty hot! No shortcuts here.
15 minutes of stirring the oil and all the other stuff .


----------



## Sleez (May 30, 2020)

I think an easier method which I’m trying today is just to buy gummy bears and melt them down. Then add kief.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

15 minutes was too long. I couldn’t get it out of the dropper so dumped it all in the trays and used a fucking paint spakle tool. An utter complete disaster. It’s a rubbery mess I couldn’t get it off my hands . It was like hot glue goo. Now the trays are in the freezer. 
And my husband ate a whole handful of it !! while trying to get it off his fingers! Omg. 
I could cry.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

I am a terrible cook! What went wrong?


----------



## natureboygrower (May 30, 2020)

Sleez said:


> I think an easier method which I’m trying today is just to buy gummy bears and melt them down. Then add kief.


Let us know how that goes lol


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am a terrible cook! What went wrong?


Your gelatin set up, that's all. Like you said, maybe a little too much time stirring. When I do mine I stir for 5 min at low setting which is still bubbling hot. That gelatin dont play, when it kicks, it kicks. Like concrete.
Do you have a little digital scale? My bear molds hold a gram. Slice them with a razor blade and weigh em. They will still do the job, just not as cute lol

Edit
I just saw where youre using guar along with the gelatin, thats alot of thickening ingredients going on. What is the point of rhe guar?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Let us know how that goes lol
> 
> Your gelatin set up, that's all. Like you said, maybe a little too much time stirring. When I do mine I stir for 5 min at low setting which is still bubbling hot. That gelatin dont play, when it kicks, it kicks. Like concrete.
> Do you have a little digital scale? My bear molds hold a gram. Slice them with a razor blade and weigh em. They will still do the job, just not as cute lol
> ...


Last
Time I made
Them there was a lot of separation of oil and jello so I took someone’s advice and added the guar gum this time .


----------



## natureboygrower (May 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last
> Time I made
> Them there was a lot of separation of oil and jello so I took someone’s advice and added the guar gum this time .


I'd guess it was the guar gum. I barely have enough time to get my mix out with just gelatin. By the 3rd mold, I'm hustling to get it filled. I usually have some left in the dropper that has hardened up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

I have to regroup and digest this experience and do some reflection .

I have this beast to work with next.
Blue Dream.

I will not surrender!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

They didn’t turn out so bad after all!


----------



## tslonige (May 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I'd guess it was the guar gum. I barely have enough time to get my mix out with just gelatin. By the 3rd mold, I'm hustling to get it filled. I usually have some left in the dropper that has hardened up.


I leave the pan on a hot plate on low while I am filling the molds. I mix it with a whisk every few droppers. The low heat gives you longer to work. I can fill 5 molds, 250 bears without it setting up hard.


----------



## tslonige (May 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They didn’t turn out so bad after all!
> View attachment 4581133


There you go an army of bears. They look like they came out pretty good. They will firm up some leaving sit out for 48 hrs before putting in a baggie.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2020)

Like sheets of blotter


----------



## tslonige (May 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 15 minutes was too long. I couldn’t get it out of the dropper so dumped it all in the trays and used a fucking paint spakle tool. An utter complete disaster. It’s a rubbery mess I couldn’t get it off my hands . It was like hot glue goo. Now the trays are in the freezer. View attachment 4581060View attachment 4581059
> And my husband ate a whole handful of it !! while trying to get it off his fingers! Omg.
> I could cry.


Leave it on low heat and stir every bit. It keeps it liquid and will work perfectly with the droppers then.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Leave it on low heat and stir every bit. It keeps it liquid and will work perfectly with the droppers then.


I did . But it was super thick so early. There was never any separation of oil and jello from the get go. I just didn’t realize what was happening. It’s ok. It’s all about experience.
And I’m a rookie. 

It took a long time to cut up the bears with a knife and razor.
the extra bits I shoved back into the mold and took a hair dryer and melted them back to shape . I will keep those for myself .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 30, 2020)

Lol! That hair drying trick worked amazingly !! They took to the mold and look just as good as the other ones!
My husband is flying high from eating an oozy goo golf ball of it when it still hot.

I will try one tomorrow for a strength test.

it hard to tell by what he ate . It looked it might have been like 10 possible gummies worth of goo. He is pretty fucked up.

I’m just gonna eat one .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2020)

I moved all the gummies from drying in my closet overnight into some non stick foil for another day of drying open air . Moving them was easy . Some stuck a little but nothing I couldn’t easily unstick without any damage.

There was just a light sheen of some residual oil the gummys left on the overnight closet dry, but not much at all. They are firm and I am very happy with the consistency and solid hard yet squeezable and soft candy that we made.

because I had initially projected 107 gummies for this recipe and now have about 120
( plus there was lots of wasted mixture and subtract the ball my husband ate when it was hot) 
These will be questionably strong.

Maybe 10 mg each?


----------



## tslonige (May 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I moved all the gummies from drying in my closet overnight into some non stick foil for another day of drying open air . Moving them was easy . Some stuck a little but nothing I couldn’t easily unstick without any damage.
> 
> There was just a light sheen of some residual oil the gummys left on the overnight closet dry, but not much at all. They are firm and I am very happy with the consistency and solid hard yet squeezable and soft candy that we made.
> 
> ...


I usually get 250 small bears with one of the batches. I just bought some of the 1" bear molds for my next batch. Did you add any flavor extract? I add 2 tsp of green apple and then strawberry for the other flavor


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2020)

tslonige said:


> I usually get 250 small bears with one of the batches. I just bought some of the 1" bear molds for my next batch. Did you add any flavor extract? I add 2 tsp of green apple and then strawberry for the other flavor


No I haven’t done that yet. Where do you get the flavor extract ? Show me everything you got going. I’m all ears!! I bet yours are a big hit. I am so appreciate all your help! Thank you so much!


----------



## tslonige (May 31, 2020)

Here are the flavors






Amazon.com: LorAnn Green Apple SS Flavor, 1 ounce bottle : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: LorAnn Green Apple SS Flavor, 1 ounce bottle : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com










Amazon.com : Frontier Natural Products Strawberry Flavor A/F, 2-Ounce : Natural Flavoring Extracts : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Frontier Natural Products Strawberry Flavor A/F, 2-Ounce : Natural Flavoring Extracts : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## tslonige (May 31, 2020)

I just got these 1" molds also. I like the small bears because I can pop 1 or 2 during the day a couple times and not get high, just pain relief. I am thinking the bigger bears for sleep time. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R6M27JL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tslonige (May 31, 2020)

I think you did awesome on those. You will want to bag them after 48 hours sitting out. That will keep them a good consistency. If they stick together just take a pinch of corn starch and put it in the gummy bag and shake.


----------



## Sleez (May 31, 2020)

I finished up my lil experiment with just buying gummies and melting them down. I planned on just adding kief into the gummies but that wouldn’t make sense. So I ended up making canna oil with the keef and just adding that to the melted gummy bears. Will post pics tomorrow after they’re finished setting. I tried one and the flavor is on point. Can’t even taste the weed. I also melted down the orange clear and yellow gummy bears together to hide the taste of weed and coconut oil. Since I couldn’t find unrefined. Tomorrow will be 48hrs cured.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 1, 2020)

I like to use a concentrate dissolved in alcohol to make gummies. Use whatever recipe you want really for regular candy or gummies and dissolve the amount of extract or concentrate you want into about 1-2 tbsp of food grade high proof alcohol, I use everclear. The concentrate dissolved easily into the alcohol and then you add that mixture right at the end of the hot candy stage and mix it in. The alcohol all evaporated and leaves the canna concentrate mixed into the gummies or candy.


----------



## Sleez (Jun 1, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I like to use a concentrate dissolved in alcohol to make gummies. Use whatever recipe you want really for regular candy or gummies and dissolve the amount of extract or concentrate you want into about 1-2 tbsp of food grade high proof alcohol, I use everclear. The concentrate dissolved easily into the alcohol and then you add that mixture right at the end of the hot candy stage and mix it in. The alcohol all evaporated and leaves the canna concentrate mixed into the gummies or candy.


I’m gonna try this out with the rest of the gummies I have


----------



## Sleez (Jun 1, 2020)

24hr cure. One more day


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a few questions...hope to perfect these soon myself. 
Instead of using coconut oil and hash oil concentrate can we use coconut infused oil...keeping the amounts the same of course.
I found lecithin, but in powder form. What lecithin do you use?
I couldn't find any citric acid unless I wanted to buy a pound of the stuff @ $30+. Did some googling and lemon juice can be used as a substitute, but need more of it. (1/4 teaspoon powdered *Citric Acid* is equivalent to 1 Tablespoon *lemon juice*. )
So since these 2 ingredients are opposites I wonder if they can be substituted?
I also did some reading about guar gum...LINK. Basically says Guar is good for ice cream/cold and Xanthan is good for baking/heat and a bit more info about the 2 in the link.
I tried a batch @ 1/4 of the recipe, yup used digital scales to get it all figured out, and it worked for the most part, but I find them still very soft or not even close to the firmness as say store bought gummies...they almost melt if left out of fridge...would this happen because I have to let them sit in the open air and harden before refrigerating?
Prob a million more things to ask, but lets start with these few...lol
Also, I'm in Canada, so shipping is a real problem and ends up costing as much or more for the product being ordered...grrr.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> I have a few questions...hope to perfect these soon myself.
> Instead of using coconut oil and hash oil concentrate can we use coconut infused oil...keeping the amounts the same of course.
> I found lecithin, but in powder form. What lecithin do you use?
> I couldn't find any citric acid unless I wanted to buy a pound of the stuff @ $30+. Did some googling and lemon juice can be used as a substitute, but need more of it. (1/4 teaspoon powdered *Citric Acid* is equivalent to 1 Tablespoon *lemon juice*. )
> ...


No they wouldn’t melt if you let them sit out if you follow the correct recipe that we have found. I thought I did a pretty damn good job documenting it. I am sorry that I could not communicate this effectively .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> I have a few questions...hope to perfect these soon myself.
> Instead of using coconut oil and hash oil concentrate can we use coconut infused oil...keeping the amounts the same of course.
> I found lecithin, but in powder form. What lecithin do you use?
> I couldn't find any citric acid unless I wanted to buy a pound of the stuff @ $30+. Did some googling and lemon juice can be used as a substitute, but need more of it. (1/4 teaspoon powdered *Citric Acid* is equivalent to 1 Tablespoon *lemon juice*. )
> ...


Buy Anthony’s organic guar gum on amazon for $10.79.

I plan on making more gummiesby the end of the month.


----------



## Mak'er Grow (Jul 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No they wouldn’t melt if you let them sit out if you follow the correct recipe that we have found. I thought I did a pretty damn good job documenting it. I am sorry that I could not communicate this effectively .


Its nothing to do with explaining what you have found, done or posted, I'm asking questions due to some limitations I've run into to see if maybe someone has used alternative items/products with success.
They dont melt totally, but with this 90+ heat wave they go very soft...kind of half way between jello and gummy. So I wondered if maybe I needed to let them "dry" longer/more or something. To where I was thinking maybe they start soft, but after a few hours they will harden up maybe or something...I don't know because I have never made them, but this 1 attempt, so I asked here due to others have had success.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Buy Anthony’s organic guar gum on amazon for $10.79.


Like I said before ordering online is a waste of time here in Canada because we either can't get it shipped to us or we pay a huge price for shipping which makes it not worth it.
As an example I just did a quick search on Amazon.ca there is 1 listing for that "Anthony’s organic guar gum" and its $18.88 + shipping (which is free for first order only and you must sign up for membership). So for a lb of it would end up costing $30 or more for 1 item...see now how ordering these things online is just NOT an economical option when I'd have to order 2-4 of the items online?
Sorry for being such a bother with my questions, geesh...won't come back to this thread...best of luck and happy growing & eating to the rest of you. ;P


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 9, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> They dont melt totally, but with this 90+ heat wave they go very soft...kind of half way between jello and gummy. So I wondered if maybe I needed to let them "dry" longer/more or something. To where I was thinking maybe they start soft, but after a few hours they will harden up maybe or something.


Hi
Yeah you need to dry them, at least for 24 hours after you take them out of the fridge. I can't tell exactly how long cause it depends on the size of your gummies and how much water you put in your recipe. Between 24 and 72 hours max. I've read some people use cornstach in the drying process, but i didn't try it yet.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 15, 2020)

Mak'er Grow said:


> Its nothing to do with explaining what you have found, done or posted, I'm asking questions due to some limitations I've run into to see if maybe someone has used alternative items/products with success.
> They dont melt totally, but with this 90+ heat wave they go very soft...kind of half way between jello and gummy. So I wondered if maybe I needed to let them "dry" longer/more or something. To where I was thinking maybe they start soft, but after a few hours they will harden up maybe or something...I don't know because I have never made them, but this 1 attempt, so I asked here due to others have had success.
> 
> 
> ...


A pound af guar gum would make about 10,000 gummies lol. I do have prime so it took 2 days and was $9 for enough to last a lifetime. .5 teaspoon is alI you need for 150 gummies. I used an 1.5 ounces for this recipes so I’ll report back on the strength but the last batch was 1 ounce and 2 bears get me quite high for a few hours. I do find my tolerance level gets higher quite quickly with them. I took 2.5 last night of the original bears and that may have been a half too much lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

I am getting ready to make some Blue Dream gummies . I will have to review this thread because I don’t make them often enough to remember all the steps.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

Grind up 10 g of Blue Dream flower 
Into a metal bowl and cover it with tinfoil. Make sure the oven is primed to 250 for an hour before decarbing for 40 minutes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

Mixed the decarb flower with 
1/2 cup melted coconut oil 
In a Pyrex glass measuring cup 
Cover with tinfoil and placed into a metal bowl water bath 
Into the oven 2 hours at 250 degrees


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

Mixed up the dry ingredients and set it aside. 
3 packs of Knox unflavored gelatine this time ( instead of 4 packs like last time)

The entire box of Jolly Rancher Gelatin. 

1 tsp citric acid
1/2 tsp guar gum


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2020)

Just finished a batch and it turned into a separated mess which I don’t understand why as I used the same recipe but did add a couple of tablespoons of lemon juice. Pretty much wasted an ounce .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Just finished a batch and it turned into a separated mess which I don’t understand why as I used the same recipe but did add a couple of tablespoons of lemon juice. Pretty much wasted an ounce .


Sorry to hear it Bud.
The slightest error can be disastrous I know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

The liquid mix ready to add as well.

1/2 cup cold water
1/2 tsp sunflower lecithin
1 tbsp light corn syrup ( this is a change from 2 tablespoons last time)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

mixed everything together and using the Lowest heat option I have.
As
Soon as it was stirred together I started dropping into the mold 

I started using the dropper but it
was too slow. The mix was getting so thick so fast I couldn’t keep up with the dropper so just took the pot and poured directly into the molds .

I had quite a bit left over so poured that into the only other mold I had handy, an ice cube tray . Put them into the freezer until they get hard then air them dry for about 24 hours.


I need to order more molds Incase of excess like today.
I will also not be using the dropper anymore . It’s too slow.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 19, 2020)

Do you keep your pan warm while you fill your dropper?
I keep heating my gelatin on low heat and it doesnt get thick. I have all the time to fill the molds without any issue.
I dont use the same recipe as i dont have access to jello. So i only use unflavoured gelatin. Dont know if that makes any difference tho


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Do you keep your pan warm while you fill your dropper?
> I keep heating my gelatin on low heat and it doesnt get thick. I have all the time to fill the molds without any issue.
> I dont use the same recipe as i dont have access to jello. So i only use unflavoured gelatin. Dont know if that makes any difference tho


You don’t have access to Jello!? 
Why not? 

My gummies turned out good. They are a tad bit oily. Might consider rolling them in some kind of sugar?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2020)

tslonige said:


> I usually get 250 small bears with one of the batches. I just bought some of the 1" bear molds for my next batch. Did you add any flavor extract? I add 2 tsp of green apple and then strawberry for the other flavor


Hi there! Where did you get the 1 inch bear molds . For the flavor extract it’s 2 tsp of green apple and 2 tsp of strawberry together ? Any particular brand you recommend ?


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You don’t have access to Jello!?
> Why not?
> 
> My gummies turned out good. They are a tad bit oily. Might consider rolling them in some kind of sugar?


Well jello is not really common where i live. I could order some online but i tried without and it turns out that gelatin + flavor extract works just fine.
Yeah you could use some sugar + a bit of citric acid but be sure your gummies are dry enough before coating


----------



## tslonige (Jul 19, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi there! Where did you get the 1 inch bear molds . For the flavor extract it’s 2 tsp of green apple and 2 tsp of strawberry together ? Any particular brand you recommend ?


jello molds






Amazon.com: Candy Molds Silicone Gummy Bear Molds - 1 Inch Cute Bear Chocolate Molds Food Grade Silicone Molds 4 Pack: Kitchen & Dining


Shop CAKETIME at the Amazon Bakeware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## tslonige (Jul 19, 2020)

This is the brand of flavoring I like
It is just 2 tsp of what ever flavoring lines up with the jello flavor of the batch ur making



Amazon.com


----------



## tslonige (Jul 19, 2020)

Also, if they are oily or sticky you can put them in a baggy with a pinch of corn starch and shake. That is actually what gummy bear manufactures use, notice a slight white powder sometimes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2020)

tslonige said:


> jello molds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, those are out of stock. I might have to get the 1 inch pot leaf molds.


----------



## tslonige (Jul 20, 2020)

here is another one



https://www.amazon.com/Gummy-Bear-Mold-Candy-Molds/dp/B07LGYSKM6/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3QSYEO8C2GK1Z&dchild=1&keywords=1+gummy+molds&qid=1595278950&sprefix=1%22+gumm%2Caps%2C180&sr=8-2


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Also, if they are oily or sticky you can put them in a baggy with a pinch of corn starch and shake. That is actually what gummy bear manufactures use, notice a slight white powder sometimes.


Only a an experienced cook says “pinch” ! You rock!


----------



## mateobeast88 (Jul 20, 2020)

hahahaha bad ass


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 21, 2020)

tslonige said:


> Also, if they are oily or sticky you can put them in a baggy with a pinch of corn starch and shake. That is actually what gummy bear manufactures use, notice a slight white powder sometimes.


I have a problem with my gummies sweating a bit too much while drying. It turns out that there's some oil left out in the process, like a little drop for every gummy made. I'm afraid to lose a bit of THC there. Would corn starch prevent that?

@Dr.Amber Trichome : maybe you should try to bloom your jello & gelatin separately. Gelatin needs to bloom in cold water, jello on the opposite needs warm / hot water. Also maybe add the guar gum at the end. Could save you some time to fill the molds. Just a guess!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> I have a problem with my gummies sweating a bit too much while drying. It turns out that there's some oil left out in the process, like a little drop for every gummy made. I'm afraid to lose a bit of THC there. Would corn starch prevent that?
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome : maybe you should try to bloom your jello & gelatin separately. Gelatin needs to bloom in cold water, jello on the opposite needs warm / hot water. Also maybe add the guar gum at the end. Could save you some time to fill the molds. Just a guess!


I am going to keep the recipe the same and stir a little longer and pour the mix and not worry about the dropper. The dropper is too tedious and slow and annoying. I have good control with pouring directly from the saucer and any of the jello mix that misses a gummy hole I can just use a spatula or dry wall knife to scrape the surface flat and even Out the surface perfectly flat . The excess Gummy goop I have I shove into the gummy BearMold later and with a hair dryer I can heat up the mixture and it will melt back down into a bear shape And wha La.... I am able to make a gummy bear out of just gummy goop.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2020)

Got the new 1 inch gummy bear molds and are they adorable!


----------



## Merlinz (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow, you guys are soooo lucky, this truly looks amazing!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m not sure if I missed it Amber but did you use guar gum in the last batch? I’m about to try this again. The last batch separated but not sure why as the first was perfect . They stil work but are most unsightly so a new batch. You did a great job this time btw, thanks for the report/thread.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2020)

I don’t know if I’m already posted this but I’m being lazy and reposting it rather then looking back to check . 

You guys can easily eliminate all these separation issues. Most non canna gummie bear recipes I’ve seen don’t call for butter or oil. Instead of using canna butter for gummies I dissolve a cannabis concentrate/extract into about a tablespoon of high proof alcohol. Then add that right at the end of the gummie heating process and stir it in. The alcohol instantly evaporates off and leaves the extract mixed into the sugar. Voila!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I don’t know if I’m already posted this but I’m being lazy and reposting it rather then looking back to check .
> 
> You guys can easily eliminate all these separation issues. Most non canna gummie bear recipes I’ve seen don’t call for butter or oil. Instead of using canna butter for gummies I dissolve a cannabis concentrate/extract into about a tablespoon of high proof alcohol. Then add that right at the end of the gummie heating process and stir it in. The alcohol instantly evaporates off and leaves the extract mixed into the sugar. Voila!


Can’t get anything over 80 proof here that I’m aware of but I’ll have a look again. I’ve heard that yes using an alcohol based concentrate eliminates the separation. How are you making the concentrate?


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Can’t get anything over 80 proof here that I’m aware of but I’ll have a look again. I’ve heard that yes using an alcohol based concentrate eliminates the separation. How are you making the concentrate?


I make QWISO. There is a guide for roughly how I do it in my sig line at the bottom of my post. I made the tutorial years ago and have refined a few things but it’s got the essentials to producing an excellent quality extract. I never got into butane because I lived in a prohibitive state so I had to work indoors. I follow necessary precautions for working with the alcohol and turn trim into golden grams in 24hrs with no need for a vacuum or heat. 

Then dissolve that into food grade alcohol, coconut oil, or butter to be used in any recipes needed. It also allowed me to get a rough idea of dosage on the edibles by using measured amounts of extracts.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2020)

Ya I’ve made it as well using ISO. But butane was my go to method for the last 30 years lol. I haven’t made any concentrates in a couple of years. I use an ounce of bud to make the gummies and I figure they’re around 50mg just by the effect but I’m guessing lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 26, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I’ve made it as well using ISO. But butane was my go to method for the last 30 years lol. I haven’t made any concentrates in a couple of years. I use an ounce of bud to make the gummies and I figure they’re around 50mg just by the effect but I’m guessing lol.


There are a few keys to using iso to get a nice product. Many people never bother to refine the process. It’s actually pretty simple to get an QWISO concentrate that will compete with anything else on the market.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m not sure if I missed it Amber but did you use guar gum in the last batch? I’m about to try this again. The last batch separated but not sure why as the first was perfect . They stil work but are most unsightly so a new batch. You did a great job this time btw, thanks for the report/thread.


Your welcome!
Thanks Bud! Yes guar gum and corn syrup I think are really the game changers for me. Something really important for me and using those additives is how fast the mix will start to bind and get thick. So it’s really important to be ready to pour into the molds quickly but with those additives I have absolutely no separation issues! Good luck bud!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your welcome!
> Thanks Bud! Yes guar gum and corn syrup I think are really the game changers for me. Something really important for me and using those additives is how fast the mix will start to bind and get thick. So it’s really important to be ready to pour into the molds quickly but with those additives I have absolutely no separation issues! Good luck bud!


Yup my first batch set up great but no corn syrup, I used honey. And yup it set up really fast (two of us filling trays). Again it turned out perfectly. I used guar gum this time as well but it stayed pretty mush like and started seperating as I put it in the molds.
PS like your husband I eat about a heaping tablespoon of the mush and was Fucked up for 4-5 hrs lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup my first batch set up great but no corn syrup, I used honey. And yup it set up really fast (two of us filling trays). Again it turned out perfectly. I used guar gum this time as well but it stayed pretty mush like and started seperating as I put it in the molds.
> PS like your husband I eat about a heaping tablespoon of the mush and was Fucked up for 4-5 hrs lol


Maybe it
Was the honey?
I use canna oil what do you use?
If you do my recipe Exactly like I do it you might have better results. And I tried the corn starch as a powder on the outside of the finished gummies do not like the look at all, so not doing that again.these gummies aren’t sweating that I can see but I should prob take one out
Of the fridge and let it sit for a while and then see what happens .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 27, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Maybe it
> Was the honey?
> I use canna oil what do you use?
> If you do my recipe Exactly like I do it you might have better results. And I tried the corn starch as a powder on the outside of the finished gummies do not like the look at all, so not doing that again.these gummies aren’t sweating that I can see but I should prob take one out
> Of the fridge and let it sit for a while and then see what happens .


No they turned out great using honey lol. The only thing different was fresh lemon juice. I’m thinking that might have done it. Buddy is dropping off 2 oz of candy cream so I’ll try it again lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2020)

The last recipe was not thick enough to withstand vacumm suction and hot delivery . Will have to thicken it up with a longer stirring even if it means globing together at least that recipe was tough enough to with stand the summer heat and vacuum packing.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The last recipe was not thick enough to withstand vacumm suction and hot delivery . Will have to thicken it up with a longer stirring even if it means globing together at least that recipe was tough enough to with stand the summer heat and vacuum packing.


I'm not sure that stirring more would change the final consistency. Maybe you could add a bit more of guar gum and/or gelatine to achieve that.

How long did you dry your gummies before packing them?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 30, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> No they turned out great using honey lol. The only thing different was fresh lemon juice. I’m thinking that might have done it. Buddy is dropping off 2 oz of candy cream so I’ll try it again lol.


Im literally about to start making some gummies now so am just a novice or not even that, but I was reading the last few days and too much citric acid will make them unstable and since you added lemon juice high in citric acid that's probably why.

Might be wrong, just going off what I read of late.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 30, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> There are a few keys to using iso to get a nice product. Many people never bother to refine the process. It’s actually pretty simple to get an QWISO concentrate that will compete with anything else on the market.


Talk to me Thundercat.

Im right now decarbing some oil in the oven, qwet, so I have ethanol at hand and its non dentured.

Are you saying I can mix my up my flavoured jello and gelatine and then just add some ethanol to my oil to thin it down and bang that in and mix up?
If so how much alcohol would you add ?

I was going to use MCT oil or coconut oil because I have both but just got to your posts so interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 30, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Talk to me Thundercat.
> 
> Im right now decarbing some oil in the oven, qwet, so I have ethanol at hand and its non dentured.
> 
> ...


I use about 1-2 tablespoons of alcohol just enough to get the oil to dissolve completely and easily flow and mix into the sugar. The small amount of alcohol just boils off in the hot sugar and the oil is left mixed in .


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 30, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I use about 1-2 tablespoons of alcohol just enough to get the oil to dissolve completely and easily flow and mix into the sugar. The small amount of alcohol just boils off in the hot sugar and the oil is left mixed in .


Thanks man. 
Going to have to decarb some more oil because ive just found out you cant just stick a syringe in the oven.
It can stand the temp but obviously the oil expands and pop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Thanks man.
> Going to have to decarb some more oil because ive just found out you cant just stick a syringe in the oven.
> It can stand the temp but obviously the oil expands and pop.


Oh shit that's gotta be a mess!


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit that's gotta be a mess!


Luckily only a 1ml syringe on top of a baking tray. Its just not in the syringe anymore


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> I'm not sure that stirring more would change the final consistency. Maybe you could add a bit more of guar gum and/or gelatine to achieve that.
> 
> How long did you dry your gummies before packing them?


I was thinking a bit more about this situation and because I still have like 100 gummies To dispatch and I need to revisit my packing method . The squish/melt appearance has to do with the intensity of the vacuum suction. The suction is so powerful it squished the soft gummie bear. So I am not vacuum suctioning them as individuals anymore. I will just vacuum suction the candy box that they are in. But I am returning to the thicker mix for the next batch because those are much more durable for variance in environmental conditions and tough travels .

I let them sit out for at least 24 hours room temp before refrigerate so I don’t believe that the issue is not letting them sit out long enough.


----------



## MetalToots (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was thinking a bit more about this situation and because I still have like 100 gummies To dispatch and I need to revisit my packing method . The squish/melt appearance has to do with the intensity of the vacuum suction. The suction is so powerful it squished the soft gummie bear. So I am not vacuum suctioning them as individuals anymore. I will just vacuum suction the candy box that they are in. But I am returning to the thicker mix for the next batch because those are much more durable for variance in environmental conditions and tough travels .
> 
> I let them sit out for at least 24 hours room temp before refrigerate so I don’t believe that the issue is not letting them sit out long enough.


Yeah the stability of gummies is really the end goal. That's what i'm chasing also! Making gummies that seat in the fridge is really easy.
Making some that are really stable is the last step to perfect the process. I think i'm close to it after a few attempts.

I think you could try to let them dry for 72 hours. Mine are almost dry after 48H but i experienced that waiting one more day make them more firm. 
After that i can let them in a box out of the fridge they don't sweat or melt anymore.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

MetalToots said:


> Yeah the stability of gummies is really the end goal. That's what i'm chasing also! Making gummies that seat in the fridge is really easy.
> Making some that are really stable is the last step to perfect the process. I think i'm close to it after a few attempts.
> 
> I think you could try to let them dry for 72 hours. Mine are almost dry after 48H but i experienced that waiting one more day make them more firm.
> After that i can let them in a box out of the fridge they don't sweat or melt anymore.


I will be more patient waiting for 72 hours room temp dry before placing in the fridge . Thanks for the help. I need to conduct more stabilization testing post refrigeration.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 30, 2020)

Great thread guys and girls.....thank you!!! Just decarbing as we speak. 2 ounces of shake from master kush .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Great thread guys and girls.....thank you!!! Just decarbing as we speak. 2 ounces of shake from master kush .


Good luck! 
Remember no
Lemon.
And stir for a while. If the mix get to thick you can always use a hair dryer to remold. That’s what I’m doing next batch .

Maybe if i melt them down one more time and re mold they might rebound better. 

Sounds like a decent quarantine project .

And pix or it didn’t happen bud.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good luck!
> Remember no
> Lemon.
> And stir for a while. If the mix get to thick you can always use a hair dryer to remold. That’s what I’m doing next batch .
> ...


For sure! I have it draining through a coffee filter now and will attempt the actual gummy’s tomorrow. Yes I’ll post pics...... if it works lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> For sure! I have it draining through a coffee filter now and will attempt the actual gummy’s tomorrow. Yes I’ll post pics...... if it works lol.


Lol, I know right , making gummies is no doubt tricky business. You have to be a real intellectual weed nerd to get involved with making gummies because it’s so challenging. But once you perfect it, you get treated with respect and dignity. Like fucking royality. And it can be a special recipe passed down from generation to generation. Or kept a secret forever.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I know right , making gummies is no doubt tricky business. You have to be a real intellectual weed nerd to get involved with making gummies because it’s so challenging. But once you perfect it, you get treated with respect and dignity. Like fucking royality. And it can be a special recipe passed down from generation to generation. Or kept a secret forever.
> View attachment 4640143


Couldn’t wait


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2020)

Best yet! Ok note to self ...... no lemon juice! Turkey baster works way better! I’ll let you know in 45 minutes re potency as I licked the spoon and eat two lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Best yet! Ok note to self ...... no lemon juice! Turkey baster works way better! I’ll let you know in 45 minutes re potency as I licked the spoon and eat two lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2020)

Ok yes they work . I’m figure a bit over 50mg each lol. The bad thing was a used too much pot for the 3/4 cup of oil..... about 2 oz and I had to basically press the oil out but yup it works lol. Thanks Amber and everyone!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

I just made my first batch of gummies tonight. I used a gram of Stardawg BHO and cherry jello. After I decarbed it I did like @Thundercat recommended and diluted it in some Everclear. Thanks once again man. Qwiso is next on my list, especially now.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I just made my first batch of gummies tonight. I used a gram of Stardawg BHO and cherry jello. After I decarbed it I did like @Thundercat recommended and diluted it in some Everclear. Thanks once again man. Qwiso is next on my list, especially now.
> 
> View attachment 4723520
> View attachment 4723521


Those look great dude!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Those look great dude!!


They taste pretty good too. I had a few last night, and I swear I can still feel those things, lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 24, 2020)

Next batch is bho for me as well so I can make them just a tad stronger. It’s hard to add enough bud in the 1/4 cup of coconut oil I use in my recipe I also think I leave a lot of infused oil left in the stuff I toss


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Next batch is bho for me as well so I can make them just a tad stronger. It’s hard to add enough bud in the 1/4 cup of coconut oil I use in my recipe I also think I leave a lot of infused oil left in the stuff I toss


I just followed this recipe. But I didn't use a torch. I did like @Thundercat said, and just dissolved the decarbed BHO in a little Everclear. It was way easier than I thought. Everyone who's tried them likes them.








Universe In The Clouds


Women and Men's Cannabis Clothing, Marijuana Leggings, Stoner T-shirts, Rasta Designs, THC Designs, Cannabis Clothing, Festival Clothing, Rave Clothing Dresses,



universeintheclouds.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ll have issues with the everclear, nothing here over 40% but I’m hoping my daughter can bring me over something from Quebec that’s close to 200 proof . Wonder if it even requires to be thinned or will it just melt and mix?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ll have issues with the everclear, nothing here over 40% but I’m hoping my daughter can bring me over something from Quebec that’s close to 200 proof . Wonder if it even requires to be thinned or will it just melt and mix?


I was originally gonna do it with a torch like they say, but Thundercat's method sounded easier, and I already had the Everclear. Try it with their torch method. That should work the same. I might try it that way sometime.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I was originally gonna do it with a torch like they say, but Thundercat's method sounded easier, and I already had the Everclear. Try it with their torch method. That should work the same. I might try it that way sometime.


I want to try it Thundercats way next time. But I don’t have the instructions . From flower to decarb to the entire step by step breakdown . Does anyone have it in an organized step by step like 1,2,3,4 and all the equipment and supplies needed?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2020)

I followed a standard gummie recipe,I just goggled how to make gummies and used one of the first few recipes I found. I think it might have been a food network recipe, but it’s been a few years so I can’t remember. 

Then I just dissolved the amount of bho, qwiso, or even just hash into about 2 tablespoons of the everclear. If you slightly warm the alcohol the concentrate will easily completely mix into the alcohol. I add that mixture at the end of the cooking stage for the gummies while the sugar was still real hot and stirred it in. Then poured the sugar into my molds. 

That simple, no need to do anything special or add extra stuff to get them to bind properly. Most regular gummie recipes I’ve seen don’t call for butter or oil so I never understood trying use it for canna gummies.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 24, 2020)

My recipe is simple enough and only 4 ingredients (would have been 5 but strawberry extract never showed lol). Next door now our has a butter machine so I’ll try that with an ounce next time


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I followed a standard gummie recipe,I just goggled how to make gummies and used one of the first few recipes I found. I think it might have been a food network recipe, but it’s been a few years so I can’t remember.
> 
> Then I just dissolved the amount of bho, qwiso, or even just hash into about 2 tablespoons of the everclear. If you slightly warm the alcohol the concentrate will easily completely mix into the alcohol. I add that mixture at the end of the cooking stage for the gummies while the sugar was still real hot and stirred it in. Then poured the sugar into my molds.
> 
> That simple, no need to do anything special or add extra stuff to get them to bind properly. Most regular gummie recipes I’ve seen don’t call for butter or oil so I never understood trying use it for canna gummies.


OK, thanks for another tip. It took a bit for it to dissolve in the Everclear. I'll warm it up next time. You rule.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I followed a standard gummie recipe,I just goggled how to make gummies and used one of the first few recipes I found. I think it might have been a food network recipe, but it’s been a few years so I can’t remember.
> 
> Then I just dissolved the amount of bho, qwiso, or even just hash into about 2 tablespoons of the everclear. If you slightly warm the alcohol the concentrate will easily completely mix into the alcohol. I add that mixture at the end of the cooking stage for the gummies while the sugar was still real hot and stirred it in. Then poured the sugar into my molds.
> 
> That simple, no need to do anything special or add extra stuff to get them to bind properly. Most regular gummie recipes I’ve seen don’t call for butter or oil so I never understood trying use it for canna gummies.


What’s the easiest to make out of bho, quiso or hash? Least expensive equipment wise? I use to
Make real quality hash but got rid of all my supplies and don’t really enjoy the process so much .


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s the easiest to make out of bho, quiso or hash? Least expensive equipment wise? I use to
> Make real quality hash but got rid of all my supplies and don’t really enjoy the process so much .


I have always found qwiso the best option for me. Its relatively quick, its easy, doesn't require any specialized equipment and you can do it at home without concern of blowing up your house. There is a link in my signature line that shows a basic tutorial I did years ago for how I make my qwiso. There are a couple things I have perhaps refined slightly since then, but nothing important has changed. I pretty much guarantee if you follow the tutorial fairly close you will get an excellent quality qwiso extract.

The way I do the wash process I get an "A"."B"," and "C" grade product. The A grade is downright excellent for dabbing and vaping. The B grade is totally ok for dabbing, but not as flavorful. The C grade is best for edibles. If you only want this extract for edibles, you can combine all three washes and evap them all at once to save a little time.

If you have easy access to buying BHO it works easily. It requires much more process and equipment to produce yourself, and is much more dangerous. 

Classic hash can work just fine, but since it still has some plant matter or at least trichome bodies and membranes, that it wont melt in as cleanly and will usually be slightly visible in the candy at the end.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m more a butane leaning guy but I’ve been making it for 20 years . I did a wash last year and found it burned the throat a bit when dabbing it. I’ll try it again but if I use the extraction I’ll do butane first.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 25, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4725165View attachment 4725167I’m more a butane leaning guy but I’ve been making it for 20 years . I did a wash last year and found it burned the throat a bit when dabbing it. I’ll try it again but if I use the extraction I’ll do butane first.


I've got nothing against a properly made BHO. I've never had anywhere to work outdoors so butane was out of the question for me to make at home. I've got a buddy with an awesome closed loop system and he makes killer extracts that I gladly enjoy  though.

The tricks to high quality alcohol extraction are simple really, keep everything real cold, do the wash fast so you don't get unwanted chlorophyll, and do a room temp evap on the alcohol(no heat!!) with a fan to evap the liquid. This gives the best taste, and smoothness I've achieved by retaining as many terps as possible, and keeping the washes as clean as possible.


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 25, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> The tricks to high quality alcohol extraction are simple really, keep everything real cold, do the wash fast so you don't get unwanted chlorophyll, and do a room temp evap on the alcohol(no heat!!) with a fan to evap the liquid. This gives the best taste, and smoothness I've achieved by retaining as many terps as possible, and keeping the washes as clean as possible.


Agreed. Dry ice. It’s made such a difference in our extracting.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 26, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I've got nothing against a properly made BHO. I've never had anywhere to work outdoors so butane was out of the question for me to make at home. I've got a buddy with an awesome closed loop system and he makes killer extracts that I gladly enjoy  though.
> 
> The tricks to high quality alcohol extraction are simple really, keep everything real cold, do the wash fast so you don't get unwanted chlorophyll, and do a room temp evap on the alcohol(no heat!!) with a fan to evap the liquid. This gives the best taste, and smoothness I've achieved by retaining as many terps as possible, and keeping the washes as clean as possible.


I’ll try the wash again as soon as I can locate some high proof alcohol. I’m really not keen on using iso again. And yes outdoors is the only way to attempt BHO and the use of a vacume chamber (my mason jar DIY works well) is IMO a must.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 26, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4725165View attachment 4725167I’m more a butane leaning guy but I’ve been making it for 20 years . I did a wash last year and found it burned the throat a bit when dabbing it. I’ll try it again but if I use the extraction I’ll do butane first.


20 years? What were you using for butane that long ago? Ronson?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 26, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> 20 years? What were you using for butane that long ago? Ronson?


Ya probably lol. I learned how on old FTP sites after smoking some honey oil my uncle had that was unbelievably good (I was 16). Pretty sure it was made using ether but not sure. And yes there was not a whole lot of worry about health back then...... amazing I’m still alive actually .


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 26, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya probably lol. I learned how on old FTP sites after smoking some honey oil my uncle had that was unbelievably good (I was 16). Pretty sure it was made using ether but not sure. And yes there was not a whole lot of worry about health back then...... amazing I’m still alive actually .


I have an old Cervantes grow bible from around 2007 or so
that referenced the "Honey bee" butane extractor. It looked handheld and held only a small quantity of bud. Ronson was probably run through those as well at the time lol.

Edit. I just looked online. You can still buy that honeybee extractor. Plastic body and all!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I have always found qwiso the best option for me. Its relatively quick, its easy, doesn't require any specialized equipment and you can do it at home without concern of blowing up your house. There is a link in my signature line that shows a basic tutorial I did years ago for how I make my qwiso. There are a couple things I have perhaps refined slightly since then, but nothing important has changed. I pretty much guarantee if you follow the tutorial fairly close you will get an excellent quality qwiso extract.
> 
> The way I do the wash process I get an "A"."B"," and "C" grade product. The A grade is downright excellent for dabbing and vaping. The B grade is totally ok for dabbing, but not as flavorful. The C grade is best for edibles. If you only want this extract for edibles, you can combine all three washes and evap them all at once to save a little time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, can you tell me how to find your tutorial on YouTube . The link in your thread post Exclusive RIU tutorial dose not work for me.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2020)

It’s not on you tube. It was a picture tutorial on my thread. I’ll check the link and make sure it’s working when I get on my computer tonight. But it should be there. I think it’s on page 142 of my thread but I’ll confirm.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 27, 2020)

__





Thundercat's Groooooooow


You RT,Just too damn hot,I will put in my thread tho.Got all the stuff i need in the shop. Come holla sometimes in my sig link.Some good laughs. Beech



www.rollitup.org





Here this should work I think. It was actually on page 134.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

I updated the next gummy run.third time is a charm


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I updated the next gummy run.third time is a charm
> View attachment 4916767View attachment 4916768


Have you ran it with either guar gum or lecithin but not both? I use just guar gum and have had great results with no seperation but have thought about trying lecithin next. The only time I had them separate was using lemon juice .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Have you ran it with either guar gum or lecithin but not both? I use just guar gum and have had great results with no seperation but have thought about trying lecithin next. The only time I had them separate was using lemon juice .


I was planning on using both this run. Not a lot of guar gum, just 1/4 teaspoon . Lecithin didn’t work correctly alone on my first run.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

They turned out great !


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They turned out great !View attachment 4917201View attachment 4917202


They look yummy ! Nice job


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was planning on using both this run. Not a lot of guar gum, just 1/4 teaspoon . Lecithin didn’t work correctly alone on my first run.


Good to know thanks, I’ll stick with the guar gum only then as it seems to work well. I’ve made 4 batches since the seperation debacle and all turned out perfectly ........ chewed up two an hour ago lol.


----------



## fumble (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t know . This is my first time making gummies. I have a lot to learn. I am going to keep these in the fridge after 2-3 days room temperature in an air tight glass container.
> 
> They popped out of the mold great but the jello separated from the oil .
> It might be because I used a generic brand unflavored gelatin or because the jello was sugar free. I am going to change both of those next time. I also need to somehow mix the oil and water much better I guess.
> View attachment 4470505


You could use an immersion blender to mix all together.


----------



## fumble (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I might use this squeeze bottle next time as well.
> 
> View attachment 4470508


This is what I use...hella easy. Just spray inside with no stick https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wilton-Easy-Pour-5-x4-Candy-Making-Funnel-1904-552/24929761


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2021)

fumble said:


> This is what I use...hella easy. Just spray inside with no stick https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wilton-Easy-Pour-5-x4-Candy-Making-Funnel-1904-552/24929761


That’s cool! That might work well for my baby bear fat bombs.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 8, 2021)

fumble said:


> You could use an immersion blender to mix all together.


The only problem with immersion blender is you will introduce alot of air into your mixture and end up with a foamy layer on top of your gummies as it dries.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> The only problem with immersion blender is you will introduce alot of air into your mixture and end up with a foamy layer on top of your gummies as it dries.


Yeah, I finally got this recipe down. I don’t need anything else.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> The only problem with immersion blender is you will introduce alot of air into your mixture and end up with a foamy layer on top of your gummies as it dries.


I tried using one and it was a PITA. A whisk works fine but something other than the dropper to fill the molds would be great. I use a Turkey baster but it’s still kind of messy.
But cleanup is great lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2021)

It really helps to have 2 people. It was the three of us this time. One wisking and 2 people dropping. Also using the bigger gummy molds was a lot easier.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 10, 2021)

I use these to fill my molds. Makes it pretty easy to do solo. I used to use a large condiment bottle but the hole in the tip is quite large making it harder to control the flow into the molds. 







Amazon.com: American Crafts AMC374089 Sugarbelle Bottle Coupler Set, 8 oz : Home & Kitchen


Buy American Crafts AMC374089 Sugarbelle Bottle Coupler Set, 8 oz: Decorative Bottles - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Good to know thanks, I’ll stick with the guar gum only then as it seems to work well. I’ve made 4 batches since the seperation debacle and all turned out perfectly ........ chewed up two an hour ago lol.


All I use is guar gum, mix it into my coconut oil first before adding it to the heated gelatin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> I use these to fill my molds. Makes it pretty easy to do solo. I used to use a large condiment bottle but the hole in the tip is quite large making it harder to control the flow into the molds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does the hot mix not settle in the bottle? Someone must be assisting whisking while the other one pours and squirts.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how does the hot mix not settle in the bottle? Someone must be assisting whisking while the other one pours and squirts.


I whisk and squirt and my partner squirts lol. You’d have to be pretty quick on the bottle before it plugs up I would think but it’s worth a try. The last batch went really well, not much spillage.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> All I use is guar gum, mix it into my coconut oil first before adding it to the heated gelatin.


Yup my ingredients are guar gum, infused oil, gelatin and jello. I tried lemon juice once but that was a failure as it caused seperation


----------



## fumble (Jun 11, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> The only problem with immersion blender is you will introduce alot of air into your mixture and end up with a foamy layer on top of your gummies as it dries.


Maybe I was just lucky...mine mixed up really well and no foam


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2021)

Today’s batch . Mmm Strawberry.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4922652View attachment 4922653Today’s batch . Mmm Strawberry.


Wow! Nice pull. They look mouth watering delish. One might not be enough!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Nice pull. They look mouth watering delish. One might not be enough!


It’s not but two is lol. I decarbed and soaked a large mason jar of candy kush (1oz) popcorn bud for about 7 hours at 220 in oil and water. Then strained it in the nut bag (works great) and let it seperate and harden.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s not but two is lol. I decarbed and soaked a large mason jar of candy kush (1oz) popcorn bud for about 7 hours at 220 in oil and water. Then strained it in the nut bag (works great) and let it seperate and harden.


7 hours at 220. What happened? Did you fall asleep?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 7 hours at 220. What happened? Did you fall asleep?


No just wanted to keep it in there for a while lol. First time I’ve used water in the mix as well. They maybe a tad much but I like them. I took one today and phoned in and went fishing lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> No just wanted to keep it in there for a while lol. First time I’ve used water in the mix as well. They maybe a tad much but I like them. I took one today and phoned in and went fishing lol.


 But 7 hours? The longer the stronger? And What did you catch today in the ocean?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> But 7 hours? The longer the stronger? And What did you catch today in the ocean?


Not sure about longer stronger but I was in no hurry and it was nap time in there as well. Us old guys that can’t drive very good have naps ! I live on an inland lake and not a fucking thing, I never do lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Not sure about longer stronger but I was in no hurry and it was nap time in there as well. Us old guys that can’t drive very good have naps ! I live on an inland lake and not a fucking thing, I never do lol. View attachment 4923382


Wow that’s an awesome place. Sorry to hear it’s poor fishing in there, that really stinks!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that’s an awesome place. Sorry to hear it’s poor fishing in there, that really stinks!


Oh no the fishings great, I’m not a great fisherman lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh no the fishings great, I’m not a great fisherman lol.


I have these 2 large mold I want to make big sized gummy in and have a Zombie Party!!! Whoo Hooo! I can put the gummy cakes on a plate and have people tear into them with thier mouths.


----------



## Jlw83 (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for sharing everyone. I followed a very similar recipe that Amber used except I only used 4g of Northern Lights And my gelatin was beef based. I also used lecithin and the consistency of the gummy bears were perfect.

I greatly enjoyed the Mindys brand of 5mg gummies and this is what I am hoping to replicate. The flavor isnt necessarily important, I just hate the room spinning while in the fetal position. 5 or 10 mg is all I need but I tried a half of mine yesterday and then the other half and didn’t feel a thing. Will slowly increase half gummies but Im wondering if my dose is way off. I filled 4 50 (200 total) molds and then 3 half whisky ice molds because I had extra. 

My bears appear to be closer to 3/4” if there is such a thing. I will measure or find which I bought.


Again I’d rather work my way to comfort than be floored. The pictures on page 8 or 9 appear to be the same size as mine but I must have goofed somewhere.
I’ll try posting the link for what I followed - if allowed on forum. https://cannigma.com/recipes/how-to-make-cannabis-gummies/

I’ll update with progress.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 5, 2022)

Jlw83 said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone. I followed a very similar recipe that Amber used except I only used 4g of Northern Lights And my gelatin was beef based. I also used lecithin and the consistency of the gummy bears were perfect.
> 
> I greatly enjoyed the Mindys brand of 5mg gummies and this is what I am hoping to replicate. The flavor isnt necessarily important, I just hate the room spinning while in the fetal position. 5 or 10 mg is all I need but I tried a half of mine yesterday and then the other half and didn’t feel a thing. Will slowly increase half gummies but Im wondering if my dose is way off. I filled 4 50 (200 total) molds and then 3 half whisky ice molds because I had extra.
> 
> ...


I just made another batch and compared to the last these are about half strength, they also seperated slightly (only a few). I typically use 3/4-1 ounce of bud (yes they typically kick ass) but these not so much lol. Not complaining though as the last batch put me on my ass after 1, now to get the “don’t get off the couch” effect it takes 2.5 with 1 being just nice and mild.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2022)

I am so glad to hear how well everyone is doing and that this thread has been helpful. That was my intention .

I taught my sister in law how to make gummies for my brother . We did it together for the first try. I gave her all the instructions and all my ingredients and equipment. and then she did it alone . She was nervous and I guess something went wrong and the flavor was off the first time but she kept on and The second time she made them she nailed it and now she is a pro!

it takes practice and my advice is to not give up. You can do it ! Focus, confidence and I know you will be successful! Awesome job!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 6, 2022)

Just one observation I’ve made. I really don’t like the taste of pot but I’ve found that raspberry jello seems to be the best at masking so far but I’ve only tried orange, strawberry and raspberry ‍


----------



## OldMedUser (May 20, 2022)

I'm about to start making gummies and this thread was very helpful so hopefully I won't make too many rookie mistakes.

I blew $150Can ordering two 4ml - 192 cavity sheets that were on sale for $40US but with shipping and exchange put a dent in my VISA card. One is the Canadian emblem for THC used on legal pot here and the other is just CBD in block letters. When I first got them and saw CBD wasn't reversed like THC was I thought they would come out backwards on the gummies and sent a bit of a bitchy email to the company but they assured me it comes out OK so I tried sticking some modelling clay into one and damned if they weren't right. Colour me red in the face. 



Just about to order 2kg each of cherry, orange and lemon Jell-O from amazon . ca but will see if they have the guar gum too as that seems like a useful ingredient. Each mould takes 768ml to fill all the spaces so will be big batches and I will be using concentrated oils to get my meds in the mix. As I have issues with alcohol I think I'll use a Tbsp of MCT oil to dissolve the pot oil to get it in. I just set a little beaker on my coffee warmer and it stirs right in nicely.

A thought I have is use the big cookie sheet I got for the wife that has a nice flat wire rack that my new moulds fit on perfectly so put some water in the cookie sheet and set it across two elements on the stove to keep the water hot but not boiling then as I fill the holes it will stay liquid until I remove it from the heat. Then rather than try to fill each one with a squeeze bottle or something just pour it on and use a straight edge to scrape the whole thing to one end to be caught on some parchment paper or the large silicon sheet that came with the cookie sheet set and why I bought the damn thing in the first place. Didn't have to tell the wife that so she was happy with her 'present'. 

That company in the links sells all sorts of different moulds and has some specific to some US states and the Canadian THC one I mentioned. also after I paid for them they sent me a 10% discount code for my next purchase but I don't need anything else from them so mentioned that and they refunded my VISA that 10% so really nice people and every email was answered right away. 2 thumbs up from me!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I'm about to start making gummies and this thread was very helpful so hopefully I won't make too many rookie mistakes.
> 
> I blew $150Can ordering two 4ml - 192 cavity sheets that were on sale for $40US but with shipping and exchange put a dent in my VISA card. One is the Canadian emblem for THC used on legal pot here and the other is just CBD in block letters. When I first got them and saw CBD wasn't reversed like THC was I thought they would come out backwards on the gummies and sent a bit of a bitchy email to the company but they assured me it comes out OK so I tried sticking some modelling clay into one and damned if they weren't right. Colour me red in the face.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope they turn out well. Glad I could help.


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 24, 2022)

I worked at a pot store (just fired, new business owners withheld my pay raise) and we just had a a rep come in showing off new take home kits that will be showing up in Canadian stores/sites soon. It’s a complete gummie kit with silicon mold(s) which can be given a good strength with an additional THC oil/powder. Potentially, you can make yourself higher concentrated gummies then what is allowed by the Canadian Government itself in store. The rep said it costs them $18 and I believe the asking MSRP is $45


----------



## xox (Jul 14, 2022)

couple things you may have better luck with your gummies if you add your sun flower lecithin last as its meant to bind everything together thats probably why you see your coconut oil separate from your gelatine in the molds. its also wise to bloom your unflavoured gelatine before it goes in the pot with the heat. i made a recipe for gummy bears it works very well and i have some detailed instructions in my grow journal feel free to take a look this may be of some help.





__





Not Another Grow Journal


my carbon filter finally arrived, i turned on the a/c and the co2 and what a difference that makes i duno why i didnt build a sealed room years ago. the insulation and sound proofing works well dont see any temperature difference in adjacent rooms. ive decided to exhaust the room for an hour...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 20, 2022)

xox said:


> couple things you may have better luck with your gummies if you add your sun flower lecithin last as its meant to bind everything together thats probably why you see your coconut oil separate from your gelatine in the molds. its also wise to bloom your unflavoured gelatine before it goes in the pot with the heat. i made a recipe for gummy bears it works very well and i have some detailed instructions in my grow journal feel free to take a look this may be of some help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts on using an alcohol extraction for the THC in your recipe rather than the coconut oil? Would it require the lecithin in doing so?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 20, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Thoughts on using an alcohol extraction for the THC in your recipe rather than the coconut oil? Would it require the lecithin in doing so?


The way I'm going to be doing mine and have using chocolate is to make oil from the pot first then about an equal of MCT to thin it out then decarb. I do add liquid sunflower lecithin and also use that when just cooking up bud in coconut oil to eat as is or in baked goods.

My bulk Jell-O has shipped so will be trying a gummie run soon I hope. Still have to go through a couple pounds of frozen fresh bud to make the oil yet but that's just a day or two of dedicated distilling to get that together.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 20, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> The way I'm going to be doing mine and have using chocolate is to make oil from the pot first then about an equal of MCT to thin it out then decarb. I do add liquid sunflower lecithin and also use that when just cooking up bud in coconut oil to eat as is or in baked goods.
> 
> My bulk Jell-O has shipped so will be trying a gummie run soon I hope. Still have to go through a couple pounds of frozen fresh bud to make the oil yet but that's just a day or two of dedicated distilling to get that together.


Cool. Yeah, I have powdered sunflower lecithin on hand, but not liquid. I'm really wondering if it's needed for emulsification, since I like to use oil that's dissolved in a little alcohol and am not dealing with the fat/water situation. I haven't used lecithin when I've made chocolates either, but maybe I should and would get a more consistent blend. Hrrrrm.


----------



## xox (Jul 20, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Thoughts on using an alcohol extraction for the THC in your recipe rather than the coconut oil? Would it require the lecithin in doing so?


i havent personally tried to make gummy bears with oil from alcohol however i believe the principle would be the same as long as you add the powdered lecithin or the sun flower oil last it should bind everything together. you said your going to use the powdered lecithin i assume its granules id recommend running it through a coffee grinder so that its a fine powder you need every granule to dissolve when its added so powder is best. i think itll be fine its similar to jello shooters with extra unflavoured gelatine and candy flavouring


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 20, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Cool. Yeah, I have powdered sunflower lecithin on hand, but not liquid. I'm really wondering if it's needed for emulsification, since I like to use oil that's dissolved in a little alcohol and am not dealing with the fat/water situation. I haven't used lecithin when I've made chocolates either, but maybe I should and would get a more consistent blend. Hrrrrm.


Supposedly the lecithin binds to the cannabinoids and helps them pass from the gut into the bloodstream. When cooking bud in coconut oil I would add the lecithin after the mix cooled below 100C/212F and let if cook then strain out the bud. Then I had read that you should freeze and thaw it twice to bind it all up so I do that with the coconut oil or other oil cooks like it but didn't with the chocolates. They got froze overnight tho.


----------



## shredder4 (Jul 21, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Cool. Yeah, I have powdered sunflower lecithin on hand, but not liquid. I'm really wondering if it's needed for emulsification, since I like to use oil that's dissolved in a little alcohol and am not dealing with the fat/water situation. I haven't used lecithin when I've made chocolates either, but maybe I should and would get a more consistent blend. Hrrrrm.


Have you ever heard of lecithin screwing up a recipe? I haven't. 

I use liquid lecithin (now brand) mostly and other than a very slight taste I haven't heard any negatives.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 21, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Supposedly the lecithin binds to the cannabinoids and helps them pass from the gut into the bloodstream. When cooking bud in coconut oil I would add the lecithin after the mix cooled below 100C/212F and let if cook then strain out the bud. Then I had read that you should freeze and thaw it twice to bind it all up so I do that with the coconut oil or other oil cooks like it but didn't with the chocolates. They got froze overnight tho.


Be careful freezing chocolate. I do know that you can 'break' the temper and the fat-solids will start blooming (chalky on the outside) more easily once frozen.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 22, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Be careful freezing chocolate. I do know that you can 'break' the temper and the fat-solids will start blooming (chalky on the outside) more easily once frozen.


Ah. So that's what happened. They are a little chalky looking on the outside but taste alright.

There was no room in the fridge so I stuck them in the deep freezer and forgot about them. Was going to give them 15min but you know how it goes. 

Thanks for that tid-bit. I'll be more careful next time and set the timer on my phone if I do that again.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 22, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Ah. So that's what happened. They are a little chalky looking on the outside but taste alright.
> 
> There was no room in the fridge so I stuck them in the deep freezer and forgot about them. Was going to give them 15min but you know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for that tid-bit. I'll be more careful next time and set the timer on my phone if I do that again.


A place where my actual food/cooking knowledge comes in usefully.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

I have been using xanthan gum rather than lecithin. It's a very fine powder that incorporates very rapidly and emulsifies everything.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have been using xanthan gum rather than lecithin. It's a very fine powder that incorporates very rapidly and emulsifies everything.View attachment 5168579


Any other thoughts on how it compares? How does it do for keeping things stable after the fact? Etc.?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 23, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Any other thoughts on how it compares? How does it do for keeping things stable after the fact? Etc.?


No issues at all. It hits the mix being whisked and just vanishes. No oil leaking later or anything.

I had it on hand to stabilize homemade hot sauce.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 23, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have been using xanthan gum rather than lecithin. It's a very fine powder that incorporates very rapidly and emulsifies everything.View attachment 5168579


I got both xanthan and guar gums to cover those bases and some potassium sorbate as mould can be a problem I've heard.

How big of batches are folks making? It takes 768ml, (4ml x 192), to fill all the cavities in one of my molds so may do a run with no pot in it to see how that goes first. Don't want to waste any meds if it doesn't work well the first time.

Still waiting on amazon to get everything here so I can make a batch! Got lots of the chocolate ones left.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tastes amazing and very potent. I was tripping and had intense mental fragmentation . Hit me like a hammer and complete rocked my world.
> Such a clean natural buzz. Got
> Me tripping for 4 hours.
> 
> ...


Ummmmm, no, no, recipe sounds just about right.
Some of my cannabutter produces similar effects. Just got to be ready to hang on for the ride.
Awesome job!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ummmmm, no, no, recipe sounds just about right.
> Some of my cannabutter produces similar effects. Just got to be ready to hang on for the ride.


Ummm, sure. Good luck.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ummm, sure. Good luck.


Was just kidding, Dr. , jeez. 
I'll reiterate. it sounds like your gummies were way too strong, wow! I've had similar issues with butter, finding the correct dose can be a challenge. Once in a while I like it that strong, but definitely not every time.
I woke up out if a dead sleep high as I've ever been with ripping cottonmouth once. 
Ps your weed looks amazing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Was just kidding, Dr. , jeez.
> I'll reiterate. it sounds like your gummies were way too strong, wow! I've had similar issues with butter, finding the correct dose can be a challenge. Once in a while I like it that strong, but definitely not every time.
> I woke up out if a dead sleep high as I've ever been with ripping cottonmouth once.
> Ps your weed looks amazing.


Thanks. It is.


----------



## shredder4 (Jul 24, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I have been using xanthan gum rather than lecithin. It's a very fine powder that incorporates very rapidly and emulsifies everything.View attachment 5168579


As I understand it's a thickener? 

Lecithin emulsifies and makes for quicker absorption. It works by making large canna oil molecules smaller. Then it passes through digestive walls easier making it more efficient to use imho. I doubt a thickener would do that.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 24, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I got both xanthan and guar gums to cover those bases and some potassium sorbate as mould can be a problem I've heard.
> 
> How big of batches are folks making? It takes 768ml, (4ml x 192), to fill all the cavities in one of my molds so may do a run with no pot in it to see how that goes first. Don't want to waste any meds if it doesn't work well the first time.
> 
> Still waiting on amazon to get everything here so I can make a batch! Got lots of the chocolate ones left.


I have some bear molds coming in that I think are ~1ml each bear, and I did the math to match what a Jello recipe says it makes (I think 2 cups worth) and ordered in that many molds. I also have some round/sphere molds coming in that are 3ml each. The plan is for the smaller ones to be somewhere in the 10mg and the bigger ones to be maybe 20 or so.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 24, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Was just kidding, Dr. , jeez.
> I'll reiterate. it sounds like your gummies were way too strong, wow! I've had similar issues with butter, finding the correct dose can be a challenge. Once in a while I like it that strong, but definitely not every time.
> I woke up out if a dead sleep high as I've ever been with ripping cottonmouth once.
> Ps your weed looks amazing.


Lots of calculators that help take the work out of your dose/titration on the internet. I use this one:









The Most Accurate Edible Dosage Calculator


Here you will find the most accurate edibles dosage calculator available online to help you guesstimate the potency of your homemade cannabis edibles, recipes, and creations.




emilykylenutrition.com





You should be able to figure out give or take what you're making per serving pretty effectively...Its worked for me with a bunch of different stuff...though you may need to fuss with some conversions along the way.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 24, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> I have some bear molds coming in that I think are ~1ml each bear, and I did the math to match what a Jello recipe says it makes (I think 2 cups worth) and ordered in that many molds. I also have some round/sphere molds coming in that are 3ml each. The plan is for the smaller ones to be somewhere in the 10mg and the bigger ones to be maybe 20 or so.


I could have got much cheaper moulds but wanted ones with CBD and THC logos so spent the dough and ordered from the states to get them. $40US each but by the time they got here it was $150Can in all. I think they have a sale on now too at pjbold.com. They have a bunch of pot related molds for gummies, lollipops etc and even some cookie stamps that aren't much. Non pot related ones too like bears etc.

1ml seem really small to me. If the damn things are tasty tho and you make the dosage lower then you can chow down on a few when you get the munchies without ODing on the damn things.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 24, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Lots of calculators that help take the work out of your dose/titration on the internet. I use this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great information! The issue i seem to have is the fluctuations of different strengths of flower. So I have to test my finished product with body weight. Also, some of my friends react differently, what's a buzz for some is a sleep for others.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 25, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> This is great information! The issue i seem to have is the fluctuations of different strengths of flower. So I have to test my finished product with body weight. Also, some of my friends react differently, what's a buzz for some is a sleep for others.


I usually start with what the seed dealer says, then. knock it down a few percent...given they seldom are accurate and I know that I'm not an optimal grower, so I'm not getting whatever their results are.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 25, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I could have got much cheaper moulds but wanted ones with CBD and THC logos so spent the dough and ordered from the states to get them. $40US each but by the time they got here it was $150Can in all. I think they have a sale on now too at pjbold.com. They have a bunch of pot related molds for gummies, lollipops etc and even some cookie stamps that aren't much. Non pot related ones too like bears etc.
> 
> 1ml seem really small to me. If the damn things are tasty tho and you make the dosage lower then you can chow down on a few when you get the munchies without ODing on the damn things.


I generally take a low dose before bed, somewhere in that 10-15mg and it hits me just right to sleep well but not really get 'high' from 'em. I figure at 10mg for smalls, one or two for that effect...then if I'm looking for more of a ride, a few of them. But yeah, all reviews said they're 'small bears' which is fine. Then the 3mg ones are probably closer to what most people are used to seeing. 

Again, I've been doing chocolate and other treats, so this will be my first round of gummies. We'll see how it all falls in place.


----------



## shredder4 (Jul 25, 2022)

@OldMedUser I like to use tsp, and cups as measuring data points when figuring small doses.

My small mj leaf molds hold 1/2 tsp each. There are 48 tsp in one cup and so that's 96, 1/2 tsp doses in one cup for that mold, give or take a couple either way.

Another mold holds 2 tsp, so one cup gives me 24 doses.

Then of course divide the total thc by the doses.

I'm with @LeastExpectedGrower on figuring thc. I use numbers lower than a dispensary or seed catalog advertises, and find that works best for me. If bud x is advertised at 20% I use 17% in my calculations.

And for what it's worth I have rarely ate a dispensary edible that seemed close to the listed dose. They all seem weak. I can easily eat 50mg of dispensary edibles and barely feel anything although I typically use 35-40mg for my homemade edibles. A dose that seems to suit my wife and I.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Jul 25, 2022)

shredder4 said:


> @OldMedUser I like to use tsp, and cups as measuring data points when figuring small doses.
> 
> My small mj leaf molds hold 1/2 tsp each. There are 48 tsp in one cup and so that's 96, 1/2 tsp doses in one cup for that mold, give or take a couple either way.
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's about what I do...also, that calculator I linked also can adjust for loss during decarb. I'll be interested to see what happens since I'm now doing two short washes, the second with a fresh batch of decarb. I know that by going short, I'm leaving some potency on the table, but I'm doubling up on the amount per batch.

I do know that I handed off a few things to a friend who goes harder than I do and at my 'suggested serving' she said 'oh...that was nice.' So I assume that I'm in the ballpark.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 25, 2022)

shredder4 said:


> @OldMedUser I like to use tsp, and cups as measuring data points when figuring small doses.
> 
> My small mj leaf molds hold 1/2 tsp each. There are 48 tsp in one cup and so that's 96, 1/2 tsp doses in one cup for that mold, give or take a couple either way.
> 
> ...


I went back to school for 3 years in my 30s to get a diploma in environmental chemistry so do all that stuff in metric. That was over 30 years ago and I grew up with Imperial measure so can work with both. I'm an old fart now but still a young rebel hippie at heart. 

I plan to make all the pot I have in storage into two batches of oil. One CBD and the other THC with samples of both sent to a lab in Vancouver to get exact numbers to work with when making my edibles. The THC oil will have a bunch of different strains in it but the CBD oil will be of only one strain that I'm pretty sure has more THC in it than I want but I know has significant CBD from doing a Beam's Test on it and getting a strong reaction for CBD.

Still on the search for a CBD only plant with decent levels of CBD if this one has too much THC. I'd like an auto CBD like that as well as a photo then I could grow some outside to stock up in the fall.

The chocolates I made from my current CBD plant have a bit of a definite THC effect. I calculated the 20mg dose for each by assuming the oil I made from some was 50% CBD then calculated accordingly going by that but it's still a very rough guesstimate which goes against my training. Bit of OCD going on there I think. 

I don't seem to get as much pain relief from these current edibles than I did from previous ones I made from a different CBD strain so I'll be pissed off if this stuff turns out much lower on CBD than I hoped. I'm being investigated as possibly having MS so it could be that it's just getting worse and I need to increase my dosage to get the same results.


----------



## shredder4 (Jul 25, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I went back to school for 3 years in my 30s to get a diploma in environmental chemistry so do all that stuff in metric. That was over 30 years ago and I grew up with Imperial measure so can work with both. I'm an old fart now but still a young rebel hippie at heart.
> 
> I plan to make all the pot I have in storage into two batches of oil. One CBD and the other THC with samples of both sent to a lab in Vancouver to get exact numbers to work with when making my edibles. The THC oil will have a bunch of different strains in it but the CBD oil will be of only one strain that I'm pretty sure has more THC in it than I want but I know has significant CBD from doing a Beam's Test on it and getting a strong reaction for CBD.
> 
> ...


You sir, have your shit together ! I'm pretty sure you'll do fine. Lol

I grew cannatonic #4 for years and still have some in rosin and sift hash form, but I can buy hemp for cbd cheaper than I can grow it. I can buy cbd isolate for $6 per gram.

Back to cannatonic, lol. Mine was tested at 15% cbd and .5% thc. Added to thc it always seemed uplifting and energetic. Good for nerve, arthritis type pains for me.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 25, 2022)

shredder4 said:


> You sir, have your shit together ! I'm pretty sure you'll do fine. Lol
> 
> I grew cannatonic #4 for years and still have some in rosin and sift hash form, but I can buy hemp for cbd cheaper than I can grow it. I can buy cbd isolate for $6 per gram.
> 
> Back to cannatonic, lol. Mine was tested at 15% cbd and .5% thc. Added to thc it always seemed uplifting and energetic. Good for nerve, arthritis type pains for me.


I've been thinking of investing in some good cannatonic seeds or something like them to get high CBD with minimal THC. Not really interested in isolates as there is so much evidence that the whole plant extract is much better for use as meds and that's all I'm after at this point. As my oil isn't used for smoking I'll do a day long soak in room temp ISO to get all the plant has to offer and that's worked well so far. Shrunk my wife's liver tumours and my prostate a lot so it seems to work.

I don't know of any access for hemp so have some autos growing tho it's not doing much compared to my THC autos.


----------



## Paddletail (Jul 26, 2022)

You can mix CBD, CBG, CBN, THCV etc. isolates with a whole plant oil to help out there. Don't decarb the oil/material if not wanting the THC and opt for THCA.


----------



## TCH (Oct 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I updated the next gummy run.third time is a charm
> View attachment 4916767View attachment 4916768


Couple questions for you on this recipe.

1. Is step 11 adding the liquid mix from step 7? If so, the numbers are off. If not, when do you add the liquid mix from step 7 to the process?

2. Also, are you still using this recipe or have you made any more tweaks to it? 

3. Have you ever used your trim and larfy buds for gummies? How much would you use of that instead of actual flower? 

4. If there is no info on thc content on my weed, am I correct in thinking this is all just a big old guessing game on dosage? Lol

Thanks in advance to any that can help with these questions!!


----------



## El Pollo Loco (Oct 25, 2022)

Great tutorial; about the same method I’ve used and it works great and saves a lot of money over the dispensary gummies!

ive been using pineapple gelatin which I think compliments the coconut oil nicely!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2022)

TCH said:


> Couple questions for you on this recipe.
> 
> 1. Is step 11 adding the liquid mix from step 7? If so, the numbers are off. If not, when do you add the liquid mix from step 7 to the process?
> 
> ...


I haven’t made gummies in like a year.
You are on the right track and it is a bit of a guessing game. Good luck!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2022)

TCH said:


> Couple questions for you on this recipe.
> 
> 1. Is step 11 adding the liquid mix from step 7? If so, the numbers are off. If not, when do you add the liquid mix from step 7 to the process?
> 
> ...


I've been using this recipe. I'm very happy with the results.








My Gummies - I did the trial and error, you reap the rewards!


So I did my research, watched a dozen or so youtube videos on making canna gummies. Most of them have some things right, and some things wrong. The goal is to end up with something that is close to the store gummies we all love, Albanese, Haribo, whatever. My Ingredients Starburst Jello...




support.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com


----------



## TCH (Oct 25, 2022)

So, is Step 11, where it calls for 3/4 cup of water, referring to the water, lecithin, and corn syrup? Or is the 3/4 cup of water in addition to that?

If not, when do I add that combo to the mix? It isn't clear on the instructions.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2022)

Well I made my first batch of gummies and they turned out surprisingly well. I did run into a couple hiccups that I was able to overcome when making them. First thing is I didn't have any lecithin. I thought I ordered it but it didn't show up with the molds. I looked at my Amazon account and realized I had failed to move it from save for later into the shopping cart. Then I couldn't find the box of unflavored gelatin I thought I had.

Knowing that the purpose of the lecithin was as an emulsifier to keep the oil and water from separating I dug into my food science knowledge to see if I had anything else that would work. I had some Chinese hot mustard powder in the cupboard. Mustard is a great emulsifier so I did a quick google and while not finding anything related to cannabis gummies I did find that it can be used as a replacement for lecithin so I went with that. Mustard is also one of my favorite foods so any chance I get to use it I will. I also added some cinnamon as it has emulsifying properties as well.

For the lack of unflavored gelatin I used more of the flavored gelatine. I get the 24 oz/680 gram bags of it at Chef'Store. 

This is the recipe I concocted. I'm sure there are better ones but this is what I mixed up and they turned out.

118 ml water
118 ml cannabis infused coconut oil
.5 tsp mustard powder
.5 tsp ground cinnamon
150 grams flavored gelatine

I added the water, oil, mustard, and cinnamon to a pan and whisked it until the oil and water were well mixed and then added the gelatine whisking good for another 8-10 minutes. I then filled the molds using the dropper provided into the molds that I lubricated with some coconut oil. I could tell right away that there might be problems getting them out of the mold but they slipped right out thanks to the coconut oil. I didn't realize how small the molds actually were so I plan on getting some more that will make larger candies. These ones are pretty small. 

I know some will raise an eyebrow over the thought of using powdered mustard but it does the same purpose as the lecithin and you can't taste the small amount used. I like using things I already have on hand rather than buying stuff for single use purposes so I'll be sticking with the mustard powder and skipping the lecithin going forward.

So here's my first batch that came out of the molds. They look like gummies and there was no separation as they cooled and gelled up.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2022)

TCH said:


> So, is Step 11, where it calls for 3/4 cup of water, referring to the water, lecithin, and corn syrup? Or is the 3/4 cup of water in addition to that?
> 
> If not, when do I add that combo to the mix? It isn't clear on the instructions.


She answered you here:





*Gummies~ using Northern Lights Flower


@OldMedUser I like to use tsp, and cups as measuring data points when figuring small doses. My small mj leaf molds hold 1/2 tsp each. There are 48 tsp in one cup and so that's 96, 1/2 tsp doses in one cup for that mold, give or take a couple either way. Another mold holds 2 tsp, so one cup...



rollitup.org





Pretty much why I posted the recipe I use above. It uses 1/2 cup water and you bloom your gelatin in it. I also dissolve my powdered lecithin with the blooming gelatin.

I've been happy with these:


I use a tcheck and these 2ml gummies are 10 mg/gummy.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Oct 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well I made my first batch of gummies and they turned out surprisingly well. I did run into a couple hiccups that I was able to overcome when making them. First thing is I didn't have any lecithin. I thought I ordered it but it didn't show up with the molds. I looked at my Amazon account and realized I had failed to move it from save for later into the shopping cart. Then I couldn't find the box of unflavored gelatin I thought I had.
> 
> Knowing that the purpose of the lecithin was as an emulsifier to keep the oil and water from separating I dug into my food science knowledge to see if I had anything else that would work. I had some Chinese hot mustard powder in the cupboard. Mustard is a great emulsifier so I did a quick google and while not finding anything related to cannabis gummies I did find that it can be used as a replacement for lecithin so I went with that. Mustard is also one of my favorite foods so any chance I get to use it I will. I also added some cinnamon as it has emulsifying properties as well.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Interested to see how the mustard works in the long term. Keep an eye on 'em for a few days, I know people who haven't emulsified well sometimes have the gummies separate out across the few days after making them.


----------



## TCH (Oct 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> She answered you here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm probably just dense, but the only answer I saw to my question from her was this: 

"I haven’t made gummies in like a year.
You are on the right track and it is a bit of a guessing game. Good luck!"

I'm hoping to use her tried and true recipe and work from there, but I was a bit confused on the steps. If I need to just wing it and try a couple times, I will do that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2022)

TCH said:


> I'm probably just dense, but the only answer I saw to my question from her was this:
> 
> "I haven’t made gummies in like a year.
> You are on the right track and it is a bit of a guessing game. Good luck!"
> ...


That's why I posted the recipe I use all the time and the pics of the gummies they make


----------



## xtsho (Oct 26, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Very cool. Interested to see how the mustard works in the long term. Keep an eye on 'em for a few days, I know people who haven't emulsified well sometimes have the gummies separate out across the few days after making them.


Yes that's something I'll keep an eye on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Yes that's something I'll keep an eye on. Fingers crossed.


I haven't had mine separate when I made them without lecithin, but mustard is an emulsifier too, good choice.


----------



## TCH (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've been using this recipe. I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made up a test run last night with plain coconut oil just to check consistency. I thought I used the linkmyou shared, but I didn't. I used this one: https://emilykylenutrition.com/cannabis-gummies-with-oil/#recipe

I didnt have the potassium sorbate yet and left out the lemon juice since I wasn't worried about longevity. I used a Starburst all pinks jello mix. It is a little bigger than the standard 3oz pack of jello might. I also used 3 packs of unflavored gelatin. I did not add any flavor drops. The process went really well. Can't wait to make them again but with the infused coconut oil. There was no need to spray the silicone molds. The gummies popped right out of them with no issues. I left them on the counter overnight and they firmed up just a little bit.




When I make them again with the infused oil, I will add the potassium sorbate and the flavor drops. I am considering using a little more unflavored gelatin as well to see if they will firm up just a little bit more.

ETA: liquid sunflower lecithin is a pain in the ass. I was expecting a liquid. That shit was damn near a solid. No way I'm gonna be able to get it all out of the bottle when it gets a little lower in there. I think I will be picking up powder next time.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2022)

TCH said:


> I made up a test run last night with plain coconut oil just to check consistency. I thought I used the linkmyou shared, but I didn't. I used this one: https://emilykylenutrition.com/cannabis-gummies-with-oil/#recipe
> 
> I didnt have the potassium sorbate yet and left out the lemon juice since I wasn't worried about longevity. I used a Starburst all pinks jello mix. It is a little bigger than the standard 3oz pack of jello might. I also used 3 packs of unflavored gelatin. I did not add any flavor drops. The process went really well. Can't wait to make them again but with the infused coconut oil. There was no need to spray the silicone molds. The gummies popped right out of them with no issues. I left them on the counter overnight and they firmed up just a little bit.
> 
> ...


Dissolve your lecithin in a tablespoon or two of warm water, mix and smash with a spoon. It takes an extra minute or two. They look great and that's a terrific idea to test using non-infused oil! Thanks


----------



## TCH (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Dissolve your lecithin in a tablespoon or two of warm water, mix and smash with a spoon. It takes an extra minute or two. They look great and that's a terrific idea to test using non-infused oil! Thanks


It dissolved and mixed into the oil really easily, it was just a pain to get out of the bottle. That said, maybe I'll soak the bottle in warm water as I'm prepping the stuff to make it. 

And thank you. The gummies taste excellent. The Starburst strawberry paired with the coconut is a very strawberries and cream flavor. I really hope the weed doesn't change it too much.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2022)

TCH said:


> It dissolved and mixed into the oil really easily, it was just a pain to get out of the bottle. That said, maybe I'll soak the bottle in warm water as I'm prepping the stuff to make it.
> 
> And thank you. The gummies taste excellent. The Starburst strawberry paired with the coconut is a very strawberries and cream flavor. I really hope the weed doesn't change it too much.


Oooh no, I'm sorry that's old lecithin. Just order new and get the oil based lecithin.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 5, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Very cool. Interested to see how the mustard works in the long term. Keep an eye on 'em for a few days, I know people who haven't emulsified well sometimes have the gummies separate out across the few days after making them.


Just an update on these. They seem to have held up without any separation. I think the mustard powder works as an emulsifier. That's great since it's one less thing to have to have. I use mustard powder all the time but I don't have any other use for lecithin.

I'll make them the same way next time except I'll use some plain gelatin instead of adding a bunch more flavored gelatin which has a bunch of other stuff in it. Anyway 4-5 of them does the trick. 

I lightly dusted them with cornstarch to make sure they didn't stick together. They've been sitting in a container at room temperature since I made them so they appear to be stable and not turning into a gooey mess.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Nov 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Just an update on these. They seem to have held up without any separation. I think the mustard powder works as an emulsifier. That's great since it's one less thing to have to have. I use mustard powder all the time but I don't have any other use for lecithin.
> 
> I'll make them the same way next time except I'll use some plain gelatin instead of adding a bunch more flavored gelatin which has a bunch of other stuff in it. Anyway 4-5 of them does the trick.
> 
> ...


Is the flavor mustard grape or grape mustard?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 5, 2022)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Is the flavor mustard grape or grape mustard?


You can't taste the mustard. You only use a little.


----------

